# "Η ακροδεξιά κατοχική κυβέρνηση" και άλλες διατυπώσεις που διχάζουν



## jglenis (Feb 11, 2011)

*Τα ντόμπερμαν της ενημέρωσης*
(Αρχικός τίτλος του νήματος, όπως και του άρθρου της Ελευθεροτυπίας)

Η «πόλις» έχει αρχίσει να κόβεται στα δύο. Μας μιλούν πλέον σαν να είμαστε δούλοι -θέλουν «συμβάσεις μιας ημέρας», «απολύσεις χωρίς αποζημιώσεις», θέλουν τις κόρες μας στο χαρέμι τους, τους γιους μας στη δούλεψή τους, γιουσουφάκια.

Αυτοί που λήστεψαν τη χώρα, αυτοί που έβγαλαν τα λεφτά τους στο εξωτερικό, θέλουν τώρα με εργαλείο την ακροδεξιά κατοχική κυβέρνηση Παπανδρέου να έχουν να διαθέτουν και να κατέχουν ανθρώπους των 500 Ευρώ.

Μας μιλούν με φερέφωνα (όπως άλλοτε με τα κατοχικά μεγάφωνα) τους καθεστωτικούς δημοσιογράφους.

..........................................

Η «πόλις» κόβεται στα δύο, το παρακάτω κείμενο δεν είναι επί προσωπικού. Είναι περί του επερχόμενου εκφασισμού... 


Τι Τρόμος είναι αυτός;!

Το κεντρικό δελτίο ειδήσεων του Μέγκα.

Τι οργουελικός εφιάλτης!

Σαν τα κοράκια παραμονεύουν οι δύο απ' τους παρουσιαστές, η κυρία Τρέμη και ο κ. Πρετεντέρης

να αρπάξουν απ' το στόμα του καλεσμένου τους, όταν δεν είναι φιλοκυβερνητικός, την κουβέντα του, να την δαγκώσουν

να την διαστρέψουν, να την ανασκολοπίσουν

και να του τη δώσουν πίσω να την φάει, να τού κάτσει στον λαιμό, να πνιγεί, να σκάσει -και

αυτό το λένε διάλογο, ενημέρωση, ειδήσεις.

*****

Τι οργουελικός τρόμος είναι αυτός! Αυτό το φρικτό δίδυμο δεν επιτίθεται με μένος ταλιμπάν εναντίον των στόχων του μόνον με το (απύλωτο, ιταμό και υπερφίαλο) στόμα του, αλλά

με όλην τη γλώσσα του σώματός του να κορυβαντιά, να ωρύεται, να σκούζει, να προσβάλλει, να ειρωνεύεται -είναι αυτό ειδήσεις; έστω σχόλιο μέσα στις ειδήσεις; είναι άποψη;

Οχι, είναι τρομοκρατία! Είναι προπαγάνδα! Είναι κουστουμάτος ταλιμπανισμός, είναι φασισμός,

είναι, ακόμα χειρότερα, εθισμός των θεατών στον φασισμό. 

Τίποτα απ' όσα γίνονται σε αυτό το δελτίο δεν έχει σχέση με τη δημοσιογραφική δεοντολογία, ρωτάνε και απαντάνε οι ίδιοι,

διακόπτουν όποιον γουστάρουν

και το στόμα τους στάζει μέλι μόνον μπροστά στους κυβερνητικούς και τους φίλους τους. Αλλά, το πιο θλιβερό είναι όταν για «ξεκάρφωμα» οι δύο αυτοί παρουσιαστές (των οποίων, τουλάχιστον η ταπεινότης μου δεν είναι συνάδελφος) κάνουν τάχα ζόρικες ερωτήσεις στους υπουργούς, ανάλογες

με εκείνες που θα έκαναν δουλικά στους αφεντάδες τους σε άλλες εποχές.

Δεν ξέρω αν λέει αλήθεια η AGB ή η Πωστηλέν τώρα, για τη θεαματικότητα αυτού του δελτίου, ούτε με νοιάζει αν είναι πρώτο ή έσχατο. Με νοιάζει ότι είναι όνειδος για τη δημοσιογραφία, πληγή για τη δημοκρατία, ντροπή για την πολιτική.

Ούτε απορώ με τους πολιτικούς που πάνε και προσκυνάνε τα ξόανα της τηλεοπτικής τυραννίδας στην πιο απεχθή τους μορφή, αμφισβητώ όμως ότι οι πολίτες δεν αισθάνονται έστω κι απ' τον καναπέ τους τον κίνδυνο που πηγάζει απ' αυτήν την τηλεοπτική χούντα -αυτό

το διαρκές εξουσιαστικό ξεσάλωμα

του πρασινοφρουρισμού. Αυτής της ανωφελούς γλίτσας που σπαράζει τη χώρα παραπάνω από δυο δεκαετίες τώρα.

Αυτός ο συνδυασμός γκαιμπελισμού και σταλινισμού παντός καιρού, όστις υποστήριξε υπό την δορά του εκσυγχρονισμού με τον πιο καθωσπρεπίστικο τρόπο ό,τι πιο αισχρό μάς έχει συμβεί τα τελευταία χρόνια, απ' το άγος του Χρηματιστηρίου έως την αποκοπή των μισθών και τις επιχειρησιακές ή ατομικές συμβάσεις,

αυτός ο συνδυασμός, καλά οχυρωμένος από αφεντικά, χορηγούς, διαφημιστές, τραπεζίτες και συν-ένοχους δημοσιογράφους, έχει βλάψει τον λαό και το πολίτευμα περισσότερο απ' όσον έβλαψε η μαύρη πανώλης το Λονδίνο και τις τρεις φορές που το επισκέφθηκε.

Η ενημέρωση είναι δικαίωμα του λαού.

Το δελτίο του Μέγκα και τα άλλα δελτία όπως αυτό δεν ενημερώνουν τον λαό, τον στραβώνουν, τον αιχμαλωτίζουν, τον χειραγωγούν.

Βγαίνουν στον αέρα, που είναι περιουσία του λαού, μόνο και μόνο για να τον τρομοκρατήσουν, για να τον κάνουν να κάθεται σούζα,

οι σταθμοί αυτοί είναι η μαύρη χειρ και η σιδερένια φτέρνα των διαπλεκόμενων - είναι εχθροί του λαού με περικεφαλαία.

Την περικεφαλαία της οίησης, του (ραγιάδικου) θράσους, του κυνισμού, του αμοραλισμού, της αναισχυντίας, της αγένειας - με έναν λόγο: μιλάνε στον λαό σαν να μιλούν σε κατσαρίδες... 


http://www.enet.gr/?i=news.el.politikh&id=249520&page=0


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 11, 2011)

Μα ποιος θεωρεί πλέον αυτές τις επιθεωρήσεις των οχτώ (και των εφτά, και των εννέα) δελτία ειδήσεων;


----------



## nickel (Feb 11, 2011)

Δελτία γνώμης είναι (όπως άλλωστε στήλη γνώμης είναι και μια στήλη που γράφει για «ακροδεξιά κατοχική κυβέρνηση Παπανδρέου» στην πρώτη παράγραφο). Πάντα ήταν, απλώς τώρα ενοχλούν περισσότερο.


----------



## jglenis (Feb 11, 2011)

Το ενδιαφέρον είναι πόσοι έσπευσαν να συμφωνήσουν, να συγχαρούν και να φιλοξενήσουν το κείμενο σε άλλους ιστότοπους - γεγονός που εκ των πραγμάτων δίνει αξία στην συγκεκριμένη γνώμη. Διάφορες δε φωτογραφίες συνοδεύουν τα επαναδημοσιευμένα κείμενα:


----------



## nickel (Feb 11, 2011)

jglenis said:


> Το ενδιαφέρον είναι πόσοι έσπευσαν να συμφωνήσουν, να συγχαρούν και να φιλοξενήσουν το κείμενο σε άλλους ιστότοπους - γεγονός που εκ των πραγμάτων δίνει αξία στην συγκεκριμένη γνώμη.


Δεν είπα αν συμφωνώ ή διαφωνώ με το κείμενο του Στάθη (αλλά, παρέμπ, άλλο «αξία» και άλλο «κύρος»). Με όσους διαβάζω έχω σημεία συμφωνίας και διαφωνίας που παίζουν ανάλογα με το θέμα. Συχνότατα συμφωνώ με τον Τσίμα, σπανιότατα με τον Στάθη. Διαφωνώ με το ύφος του Πρετεντέρη, συμφωνώ με την εκφορά του Τσίμα, θεωρώ απαράδεκτο το στιλ του Στάθη — περισσότερο οχετός παρά δημοσιογραφία, συχνά χάνει και το δίκιο του. Όταν ξεκινάς με το προφανώς υπερβολικό «ακροδεξιά κατοχική κυβέρνηση», βάφτηκες. Ό,τι κι αν πεις είναι αναξιόπιστο για μένα, αξιόπιστο γι' αυτόν που συμφώνησε στην υπερβολή. Οπαδισμός, κοπαδισμός.


----------



## jglenis (Feb 12, 2011)

Πάντως, δεν πρόκειται για διαμάχη ΠΑΣΟΚ – ΝΔ... όσοι επικροτούν το κείμενο δεν είναι καραμανλομπούληδες και χριστιανοφασίστες, αυτοί δεν θα διάβαζαν Ελευθεροτυπία ούτως ή άλλως. Η κριτική γίνεται στο ότι αυτοί οι δημοσιογράφοι, και πολλοί άλλοι, τάσσονται υπέρ της εκάστοτε κυβέρνησης ώστε τα αφεντικά τους να κάνουν μπίζνες ελεύθερα. Αποκορύφωμα από ό,τι καταλαβαίνω για το συγκεκριμένο κανάλι ήταν ότι δεν έγινε καμία αναφορά στα διόδια, για ευνόητους λόγους. 

Τώρα, το να έχει ψηφίσει κάποιος ΝΔ ή ΠΑΣΟΚ και να μ η ν το έχει το έχει μετανιώσει, αποτελεί κατά τη γνώμη μου ένδειξη εσωτερικής τύφλωσης, αλλά αυτό είναι μια άλλη συζήτηση.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 12, 2011)

nickel said:


> Όταν ξεκινάς με το προφανώς υπερβολικό «ακροδεξιά κατοχική κυβέρνηση», βάφτηκες. Ό,τι κι αν πεις είναι αναξιόπιστο για μένα, αξιόπιστο γι' αυτόν που συμφώνησε στην υπερβολή.


Νίκελ, κόλλησες στο «ακροδεξιά κατοχική κυβέρνηση Παπανδρέου», την ώρα που θα έπρεπε έπειτα από τόσα χρόνια να γνωρίζεις πολύ καλά ότι η υπερβολή είναι ίδιον όλων των πολιτικών, ανεξαρτήτως απόχρωσης — οπότε είναι οι πολιτικοί εκείνοι που έχουν κάνει τον κόσμο να σκέφτεται και να συζητά με ακραίους όρους (για να γεννηθούν πολιτικές διαφορές εκεί όπου δεν υπάρχουν), και τώρα καλά παθαίνουν να λούζονται τις συνέπειες. Αλλά, σοβαρά τώρα, αν δεχτούμε ότι εδώ με το «ακροδεξιά» νοείται η υπερβολικά φιλική προς το κεφάλαιο και με απολυταρχικές εκδηλώσεις κυβέρνηση, και με το «κατοχική» νοείται η κυβέρνηση που διεκπεραιώνει απαιτήσεις ξένων κέντρων, πού στον λύκο βλέπεις την παράλογη υπερβολή (κι όχι απλώς την εκφραστική υπερβολή); Και αναρωτήσου, αν τα μισά απ' όσα κάνει η τωρινή κυβέρνηση Γ.Α.Π. τα έκανε μια κυβέρνηση οποιουδήποτε άλλου κόμματος, τι εξέγερση θα είχαμε στη χώρα. Και πώς θα χαρακτηρίζαμε τότε μια τέτοια κυβέρνηση...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 12, 2011)

Σε ένα γλωσσικό-μεταφραστικό φόρουμ όπως το δικό μας, νομίζω ότι θα έπρεπε τουλάχιστον να προσπαθούμε να χειριζόμαστε και να κατανοούμε τις λέξεις με τις κύριες ερμηνείες τους, εκτός αν αυτός που τις χρησιμοποιεί εξηγεί ο ίδιος το πώς τις ορίζει.

Με άλλα λόγια, αν «ακροδεξιά» είναι η «κυβέρνηση που είναι υπερβολικά φιλική προς το κεφάλαιο» (και με την επιφύλαξη να ορίσουμε αυτό το «υπερβολικά φιλική»), δεν ξέρω καμιά κυβέρνηση στον κόσμο σήμερα που να μην είναι «ακροδεξιά», άρα ο όρος, το ειδικό του βάρος και η κεντρική του σημασία εξαερώνονται.

Αν «κατοχική» είναι μία εκλεγμένη κυβέρνηση που χειρίζεται θέματα και υποχρεώσεις τα οποία αντιμετωπίζει (ή, να δεχτώ ευχαρίστως, και προκαλεί μόνη της) μερικές (ή πολλές) φορές στα όρια έστω της όποιας συντεταγμένης πολιτείας μας, τότε κάτι ανάλογο είναι οι Ντενκτάδες και οι Ερόγλου, κάτι αντίστοιχο ήταν οι κουίσλινγκ Τσολάκογλου και Ράλλης; Δεν υπάρχει ποιοτική διαφορά με Μεταξάδες, Παπαδόπουλους, Ιωαννίδηδες, Σαμψώνηδες;

Και είναι «απολυταρχική» μια κυβέρνηση με πλειοψηφία έξι βουλευτών που δεν μπορεί να περάσει ένα, καλό ή κακό, νομοσχέδιο επειδή εξαρτάται από συντεχνίες των 5, 6, 10 και 15 βουλευτών της; Είναι απολυταρχική ή μήπως είναι απλώς ανίκανη μια κυβέρνηση που δεν μπορεί να κουμαντάρει τα εγωιστικά μικροβιλαέτια (γεωγραφικά και θεσμικά) που ξεπηδάνε καθημερινά σαν τα μανιτάρια; Με το συμπάθιο, αλλά χρειάζεται λίγη αυτοσυγκράτηση στο τι λέμε -- τουλάχιστον όσο ζούμε ακόμη αρκετοί που ζήσαμε κάτω από πραγματική απολυταρχία, όχι μόνο στην πατρίδα μας αλλά και σε χώρες της Δύσης και της Ανατολής.

Ας συμφωνήσουμε λοιπόν τουλάχιστον να καταλαβαίνουμε ότι εννοούμε τα ίδια όταν γράφουμε και όταν διαβάζουμε. Γιατί εγώ πχ δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πώς (χτεσινό ανέκδοτο του Μέγκα) είναι _παρέμβαση στα εσωτερικά μας η προτροπή της τρόικας να εισπράξουμε 50 δισ. από κρατική περιουσία_ όταν _αυτό ακριβώς προτείνει η αξιωματική αντιπολίτευση εδώ και εφτά μήνες_ όπως έσπευσε περιχαρής κάποιος αρμόδιος του κόμματος να μας θυμίσει από τις οθόνες. Ε, τον άκουσαν οι άλλοι, δεν ήξεραν το ανέκδοτο με τον λαγό και το λιοντάρι, τον πίστεψαν φαίνεται ότι υπάρχει και αυτή η δυνατότητα...

Το πρόβλημα λοιπόν δεν είναι τι θα γινόταν αν είχαμε άλλη κυβέρνηση (συμφωνώ· πιθανώς πολύ χειρότερα), αλλά ότι έχουμε αυτή την κατάσταση στα δεξιά του ΓΑΠ, έχουμε την κινηματική αριστερά να προτείνει τα πάντα και να ζητάει τα πάντα χωρίς να λέει το πώς, την ιστορική αριστερά να προτείνει απολιθωμένα μοντέλα, και τον μέσο πολίτη που χρειάζεται ένα σταθερό περιβάλλον για να δουλέψει και να προκόψει, που δεν ενημερώνεται με επιχειρήματα και στοιχεία αλλά με κραυγές και λαϊκισμούς, να προσπαθεί να διαλέξει το μη χείρον και να συντηρητικοποιείται ραγδαία.


----------



## nickel (Feb 12, 2011)

Υπάρχει ένα πρόβλημα που το ’χουν πολλοί δημοσιογράφοι των ηλεκτρονικών μέσων στη χώρα μας: να διακόπτουν εκεί που ο άλλος πάει να μπει στο ζουμί και να θέλουν να επιβάλουν την άποψή τους. Επίσης δεν σηκώνουν μύγα στο σπαθί τους: μην τολμήσεις να πεις κάτι εναντίον των δημοσιογράφων ή του τρόπου που ασκούν αυτοί τη δημοσιογραφία — η κριτική είναι δικό τους προνόμιο. Καλή είναι η επιθετική δημοσιογραφία, που επιδιώκει να παραμερίσει την αερολογία και να φτάσει να βάλει το νυστέρι στην ουσία των πραγμάτων, αλλά γίνεται με τρόπο που εκνευρίζει τους πάντες και συχνά η ουσία είναι απλώς αυτό που ο δημοσιογράφος θέλει να ακουστεί.

Και υπάρχει και η πολιτική ατζέντα που ενοχλεί, αλλά, σε δύσκολους καιρούς, η υποκειμενική δημοσιογραφία που συνήθως ασκείται στην Ελλάδα φτάνει στο επίπεδο της τσιρίδας. Ο Στάθης ενοχλείται που ένα δελτίο το οποίο στραβώνει και χειραγωγεί είναι πρώτο στη θεαματικότητα. Εγώ πάλι ενοχλούμαι που τα περισσότερα δελτία στο μεγαλύτερο μέρος τους στραβώνουν και χειραγωγούν. Τα αρνητικά φαινόμενα της κοινωνίας μας βοηθάει να τα βλέπουμε απέξω και να μη δείχνουμε με το δάχτυλο μόνο τον απέναντί μας (που αυτός πάλι δείχνει εμάς). Ο θυμωμένος τρόπος με τον οποίο γράφει ο Στάθης μπορεί να τον κάνει αρεστό στο ευρύτατο κοινό των θυμωμένων, μπορεί να είναι και οι… χρήσιμοι φωνακλάδες. Ή μπορεί απλώς να θολώνουν κι αυτοί το τοπίο και τη σκέψη μας.


----------



## Lexoplast (Feb 12, 2011)

nickel said:


> ξεκινάς με το προφανώς υπερβολικό «ακροδεξιά κατοχική κυβέρνηση»


Ο χαρακτηρισμός «ακροδεξιά κατοχική κυβέρνηση» είναι υπερβολικός μέχρι να αποδειχθεί το αντίθετο. Όταν κάποιος κρίνεται προφυλακιστέος με το σκεπτικό ότι «κατείχε και διάβαζε δημοσιευμένα κείμενα ατόμων που η ίδια χαρακτηρίζει πολιτικούς κρατούμενους», χωρίς στοιχεία - ούτε καν ενδείξεις - για συμμετοχή σε αξιόποινες πράξεις, αυτή η απόδειξη μπορεί και να μην είναι πολύ μακριά.



Zazula said:


> αναρωτήσου, αν τα μισά απ' όσα κάνει η τωρινή κυβέρνηση Γ.Α.Π. τα έκανε μια κυβέρνηση οποιουδήποτε άλλου κόμματος, τι εξέγερση θα είχαμε στη χώρα.


Πιστεύω ότι δεν είναι θέμα κόμματος. Μπορεί και τα κάνει γιατί παίζει το έργο «εμείς δε θέλουμε αλλά μας αναγκάζει το ΔΝΤ». Αυτός είναι γενικότερα ο ρόλος του ΔΝΤ σε τέτοιες καταστάσεις, να κάνει τον κακό, να βάλουμε και 1-2 υπουργούς να διαφωνούν λίγο (διαρρέοντας ανεπίσημα τις δήθεν διαφωνίες τους στον Τύπο - βλ. Κατσέλη) και ο Πρωθυπουργός να επαναλαμβάνει μηχανικά «σας καταλαβαίνω αλλά δεν έχω άλλη επιλογή». Κι αν δεν προλάβει να τα κάνει όλα ο Γιώργος μόνος του, θα τα κάνει κάποιος άλλος. Υπάρχουν πολλοί που θέλουν να γίνουν χαλίφηδες στη θέση του χαλίφη.


----------



## anef (Feb 12, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Σε ένα γλωσσικό-μεταφραστικό φόρουμ όπως το δικό μας, νομίζω ότι θα έπρεπε τουλάχιστον να προσπαθούμε να χειριζόμαστε και να κατανοούμε τις λέξεις με τις κύριες ερμηνείες τους, εκτός αν αυτός που τις χρησιμοποιεί εξηγεί ο ίδιος το πώς τις ορίζει.



Οπότε υποθέτω, drsiebenmal, θα έχεις να προτείνεις κάποιον όρο γι’ αυτού του νέου τύπου διακυβέρνηση που έχουμε, που ενώ λιβανίζει τη δημοκρατία πρωί μεσημέρι βράδυ και νομιμοποιείται από εκλογές, παρ’ όλα αυτά θεωρεί απειλή, απαγορεύει, ποινικοποιεί, καταστρατηγεί ή ακυρώνει κάθε άσκηση δημοκρατικού δικαιώματος που δεν τη συμφέρει. 

Να μη δώσω πολλά παραδείγματα (έτσι κι αλλιώς πολλαπλασιάζονται μέρα με τη μέρα και η πραγματικότητα μας εκπλήσσει όλο και περισσότερο): πώς γίνεται η απεργία να είναι δικαίωμα συνταγματικά κατοχυρωμένο αλλά σχεδόν όλες οι απεργίες να κηρύσσονται παράνομες και καταχρηστικές; Χθες αυτό μπορεί πρακτικά να σήμαινε απλώς μια κάποια πίεση, σήμερα όμως, που η άσκηση αυτού του δικαιώματος έχει πραγματικά σημασία, αυτό σημαίνει κατηγορίες για «παρανομία» και «εκτός νόμου» δραστηριότητες, απειλές, τρομοκράτηση και ανοχή στα αφεντικά που απολύουν ή ρίχνουν οξύ στα μούτρα όσων απεργούν ή αντιστέκονται. Αύριο μπορεί να σημαίνει φυλακίσεις. Ήδη από το καλοκαίρι με τον νέο τρομονόμο συνδικαλιστές ή ακτιβιστές μπορεί να δικάζονται ως τρομοκράτες. 

Αν λοιπόν μια «δημοκρατική» κυβέρνηση μπορεί να επικαλείται εθνικό συμφέρον κάθε φορά που κάποιος θέλει να ασκήσει κάποιο δημοκρατικό δικαίωμα, τότε οι συσχετίσεις με την Ελλάδα που πρέπει να μπει στο γύψο είναι αναπόφευκτες. Γι’ αυτή, λοιπόν, τη διακυβέρνηση πρέπει να υπάρχει ένα όνομα. Δημοκρατική μια φορά, δεν είναι. Όχι με τίποτα περίεργα, αριστερά κριτήρια, αλλά ούτε με τα μέχρι χτες ισχύοντα. Να την πούμε μη δημοκρατική; Σίγουρα πάντως δεν είναι περίεργο που πολλοί άνθρωποι έχουν αρχίσει να αισθάνονται ομοιότητες με τη χούντα (όχι του Πινοσέτ, τη δική μας, είν' αλήθεια). Θα συμφωνήσεις, υποθέτω, πως αυτές τις ομοιότητες οι άνθρωποι δεν τις αισθάνονταν δέκα ή είκοσι χρόνια πριν και δεν είναι τυχαίο που έχουν αρχίσει να τις αισθάνονται τώρα. Εξάλλου, ούτε εκείνη τη χούντα την ονόμαζαν όλοι χούντα: κάποιοι την έλεγαν επανάσταση. 

Προσωπικά, πάντως, αποφεύγω να χρησιμοποιώ τη λέξη _χούντα _μόνη της, γιατί όντως μου θυμίζει τανκς κι εδώ δεν έχουν βγει (ακόμα). Λέω όμως άνετα _σύγχρονη χούντα_, _νεοχούντα _ή άλλα παρόμοια. Αξιοποιώ, τέλος πάντων, τη γλωσσική δημιουργικότητα :). Απ’ όσο ξέρω, οι συνομιλητές μου ξέρουν πολύ καλά για τι πράγμα μιλάω.


----------



## nickel (Feb 12, 2011)

jglenis said:


> Τώρα, το να έχει ψηφίσει κάποιος ΝΔ ή ΠΑΣΟΚ και να μ η ν το έχει το έχει μετανιώσει, αποτελεί κατά τη γνώμη μου ένδειξη εσωτερικής τύφλωσης, αλλά αυτό είναι μια άλλη συζήτηση.






anef said:


> Προσωπικά, πάντως, αποφεύγω να χρησιμοποιώ τη λέξη _χούντα _μόνη της, γιατί όντως μου θυμίζει τανκς κι εδώ δεν έχουν βγει (ακόμα). Λέω όμως άνετα _σύγχρονη χούντα_, _νεοχούντα _ή άλλα παρόμοια. Αξιοποιώ, τέλος πάντων, τη γλωσσική δημιουργικότητα :). Απ’ όσο ξέρω, οι συνομιλητές μου ξέρουν πολύ καλά για τι πράγμα μιλάω.



Νιώθω νεοχουντικός με εσωτερική τύφλωση. Και πρέπει να είναι σοβαρό, γιατί γελάω. :)


----------



## anef (Feb 12, 2011)

nickel said:


> Νιώθω νεοχουντικός...



Ουπς, συμμετέχεις στην κυβέρνηση; Δεν το ήξερα 

Αυτό, πάντως, με τις «διατυπώσεις που διχάζουν» που λέει ο τίτλος είναι ενδιαφέρουσα άποψη. Θεωρείτε, δηλαδή, ότι αυτό που διχάζει είναι η έκφραση «ντόμπερμαν», όχι τα άτομα που συστηματικά ξεφτιλίζουν τη λέξη «δημοσιογράφος» (με τον κλασικό, κοινά αποδεκτό μέχρι χτες, ορισμό); Αν «αυτά συνέβαιναν πάντα», τόσο το χειρότερο. Φταίνε αυτά που συνέβαιναν πάντα και δε λέγαμε τίποτα, όχι οι λέξεις που ονομάζουν αλλιώς κάποια πράγματα όταν πια αυτά γίνονται πολύ, μα πολύ φανερά.


----------



## nickel (Feb 12, 2011)

anef said:


> Ουπς, συμμετέχεις στην κυβέρνηση; Δεν το ήξερα



Λεξικό της Κοινής Νεοελληνικής: (ως ουσ.) *ο χουντικός,* μέλος ή οπαδός της χούντας
Λεξικό της Κομ(μ)ουνιστικής Νεοελληνικής: (ως ουσ.) *ο νεοχουντικός,* μέλος ή οπαδός της νεοχούντας :)

(Οπαδός, έτσι; Όχι εκπρόσωπος. Και επειδή δεν βρίσκω και τίποτα καλύτερο.)

Η αλλαγή του τίτλου ήταν πρόχειρη. Πάω να τον φέρω περισσότερο στα μέτρα μου στα μέτρα της συζήτησης.


----------



## Irini (Feb 12, 2011)

Κατ' εμέ η βασική διαφορά μεταξύ μιας στήλης όπως π.χ. του Στάθη και ενός δελτίου ειδήσεων, είναι πως στην πρώτη ο συγγραφέας δικαιούται να εκφράζει την γνώμη του και αυτό περιμένει ο αναγνώστης, ενώ στο δεύτερο θα περίμενε κανείς να ακούσει ειδήσεις.
Όταν λοιπόν ο οποιοσδήποτε λέει ό,τι κουλό του κατέβει σε μια στήλη, καλά κάνει και το λέει. Στο δελτίο ειδήσεων είναι αλλιώς.
Με άλλα λόγια: Όταν με το καλό αποφασίσουν να προσλάβουν για anchorwoman μια μπούλα με μυωπία και μια κάποια δυσλεξία που πρέπει να δανειστεί μερικά σίγμα από τον Χατζηνικολάου (τα δικά μου προς το 'sh' βγαίνουν ενώ τα δικά του! Συριστικά με το σίγμα κεφαλαίο!), θα πρέπει να ενημερώνω τον κόσμο αντικειμενικά, ακόμα και γι' αυτούς που δεν χωνεύω. Όταν αρχίσω την στήλη μου "Ζαμάν φου κι απάνω τούρλα" μπορώ να τους ξεχέζω με την άνεσή μου (γιατί το 'χω, μην βλέπετε που είμαι σεμνή και δεν έχω στήλη ακόμα).

Όσον αφορά τους χαρακτηρισμούς: Όντως, το ακροδεξιό για το ΠΑΣΟΚ είναι κομματάκι βαρύ, αν όχι γι' άλλο λόγο, επειδή τον Άδωνη και την παρέα του πώς θα τους χαρακτηρίσουμε τότε; Σε γενικές γραμμές είμαι κατά του ξεχειλώματος τέτοιων όρων. Πλην όμως, χρειάζεται να σοκάρεις. Να πεις μια κυβέρνηση ακροδεξιά για να ταρακουνήσει τον κόσμο. Να πει ο άλλος "Από πού κι ως πού ακροδεξιά; Κάνει το Α; Κάνει το Β; Ουπς, εδώ που τα λέμε...".
Η συγκεκριμένη στήλη (την οποία διαβάζω ανελλιπώς) την υπερβολή την έχει μεροδούλι μεροφάι. Την ημέρα που ο Στάθης δεν θα χρησιμοποιήσει οπερατικούς μελοδραματισμούς θα ανησυχήσω. Κι έχει κι άλλα ελαττώματα. Γιατί την διαβάζω; Γιατί σπανίζει ο καταγγελτικός λόγος στις μέρες μας στις εφημερίδες εκτός αν διαβάζεις κομματικές. Τα περισσότερα είναι "ναι μεν αλλά". Είτε του στυλ "δίκιο έχεις αλλά κάτσε στ' αυγά σου γιατί τι να κάνουμε, είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι", είτε του στυλ "είμαστε εμείς αλλά είναι κι αυτοί/είσαστε και 'σεις". Μ' άλλα λόγια, ή "Οι Τούρκοι είναι η τιμωρία μας από τον Θεό οπότε ας κάτσουμε υποδουλωμένοι", είτε "αφού υπάρχουν κι άλλοι αμαρτωλοί και αφού ισοπεδώνω όλες τις αμαρτίες, δεν χρειάζεται πραγματική μετάνοια (η οποία εμπεριέχει την αλλαγή συμπεριφοράς)".

Ως συνήθως το υπέρδιπλο σεντόνι δεν το απέφυγα.


----------



## anef (Feb 12, 2011)

nickel said:


> Λεξικό της Κοινής Νεοελληνικής: (ως ουσ.) *ο χουντικός,* μέλος ή οπαδός της χούντας
> Λεξικό της Κομ(μ)ουνιστικής Νεοελληνικής: (ως ουσ.) *ο νεοχουντικός,* μέλος ή οπαδός της νεοχούντας :).



Οπότε είσαι τεχνικά σωστός 
Η δική μου πάντως κριτική αφορά τον τρόπο _άσκησης της εξουσίας_. Και ανέφερα με αρκετή λεπτομέρεια το σκεπτικό. Η αντίκρουση, έχω την εντύπωση, πρέπει να γίνει στο σκεπτικό. Γιατί, κακά τα ψέματα: ακόμη κι αν δεν ξαναχρησιμοποιήσει κανείς τη λέξη «χούντα» ή «κατοχική κυβέρνηση» κλπ., ο ίδιος ο τρόπος που η κυβέρνηση ασκεί την εξουσία έχει σαφώς αλλάξει και αυτό αποτελεί πρόβλημα. Ή όχι;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 12, 2011)

Εγώ θέλω απλώς να σημειώσω ότι έγραψα ήδη τη γνώμη μου για το τι θεωρώ την κυβέρνηση. Το επαναλαμβάνω: _Ανίκανη_. Και αυτό αφορά όχι μόνο τον _τρόπο_ άσκησης της εξουσίας, που είναι πολύ σημαντικό, αλλά λιγότερο με ενδιαφέρει, όσο την _ουσία_ και το _περιεχόμενό_ της. Επίσης έγραψα ότι δεν διακρίνω κάπου αλλού κάτι καλύτερο. Κατά τα λοιπά, μάλλον είμαι προϊστορικό απολίθωμα επειδή, όπως με ενοχλούσαν από μικρό οι αφορισμοί του στιλ «είναι προδότες όσοι ψηφίζουν αριστερά», «θα έπρεπε να ντρέπονται αυτοί που δεν ψηφίζουν καθόλου», «θα έπρεπε να κόψουν το χέρι τους όσοι ψηφίζουν έτσι ή αλλιώς», έτσι εξακολουθεί να με ενοχλούν ακόμη. Για τον οποιονδήποτε.


----------



## rogne (Feb 12, 2011)

Ενδιαφέρουσα συζήτηση. Προσωπικά μου φαίνονται λάθος οι χαρακτηρισμοί "ακροδεξιά κατοχική" για τη σημερινή κυβέρνηση: είναι συναισθηματικοί, αναχρονιστικοί και, είτε το καταλαβαίνουν όσοι τους χρησιμοποιούν είτε όχι, αποκρύπτουν, νομίζω, το ουσιώδες χαρακτηριστικό αυτού που περιγράφουν. 

Δεν είμαι κι εγώ πολύ σίγουρος πώς θα το έλεγα αυτό το ουσιώδες χαρακτηριστικό, συνοπτικά όμως πιστεύω ότι βρίσκεται στη γενική φιλοσοφία περί δικαίου και νομοθεσίας που μοιάζει να διακρίνει τη σημερινή κυβέρνηση. Έκτακτα νομοθετήματα παντού, νόμοι-πλαίσια που γεμίζουν με άπειρες μεταγενέστερες υπουργικές αποφάσεις κι εγκυκλίους, διατάγματα στα όρια, ή κι εκτός, της συνταγματικής τάξης, περιληπτικές και φρονηματικές διώξεις και δίκες, διλήμματα τύπου "νομιμότητα ή ανομία" - μια ομορφιά, όπως και να το δεις. [Παρεμπιπτόντως, σήμερα έμαθα ότι ανακαλούνται πλήθος κάρτες πολιτικού ασύλου που είχαν δοθεί σε Κούρδους εδώ και χρόνια, με αστείες προφάσεις: αιτήσεις που επανεξετάστηκαν και βρέθηκαν ελλιπείς, σφραγίδες που διαπιστώθηκε ξαφνικά ότι έλλειπαν, και άλλα τινά: η γραφειοκρατία στηρίζει ενεργά την αυθαιρεσία της νομοθεσίας...]

Αυτά τα φαινόμενα, στο επίπεδο του δικαίου και της νομοθεσίας, ξεπερνούν κατά πολύ παραδοσιακά γνωρίσματα όπως "δεξιά/σοσιαλδημοκρατική κυβέρνηση", "φιλολαϊκή κυβέρνηση/κυβέρνηση στην υπηρεσία του κεφαλαίου" (όντως, ποιες κυβερνήσεις δεν είναι στην υπηρεσία του κεφαλαίου;...), κ.α., πόσο μάλλον τους ηθελημένα προκλητικούς (και ανακριβείς, προφανώς) χαρακτηρισμούς του τίτλου. Πρόκειται βέβαια για φαινόμενα που δεν είναι καθόλου άγνωστα στα καθ' ημάς, όπου οι νόμοι γίνονται συχνά παιχνιδάκια της εξουσίας, αν όχι και κουρελόχαρτα, μόνο που τώρα αυτή η ελληνική "ιδιαιτερότητα", κατάπτυστη κατά τα λοιπά, προβάλλεται επισήμως ως η πεμπτουσία της έννομης τάξης. Ασφαλώς, η παρουσία της τρόικας και των συμπαρομαρτούντων της έχει άμεση σχέση με αυτή τη μετεξέλιξη, η οποία ωστόσο μπορεί ν' απομονωθεί και να εξεταστεί από μόνη της. 

Όσο το σκέφτομαι, εγώ δεν μπορώ να βρω άλλο κοντινότερο αντίστοιχό της στη σύγχρονη ιστορία από τις "ειδικές" νομοθεσίες που επέβαλαν και χρησιμοποίησαν έντεχνα οι εθνικοσοσιαλιστές του Χίτλερ - και τονίζω ότι η σύγκριση είναι τεχνική, όχι ιδεολογική ή πολιτική: δεν είναι "χιτλερική" η ελληνική κυβέρνηση σήμερα, εφαρμόζει όμως στην πράξη μια χιτλερικού τύπου φιλοσοφία του δικαίου. Τα αποτελέσματα φαίνονται ήδη παντού, συμπεριλαμβανομένης της προϊούσας συντηρητικοποίησης της κοινωνίας (εννοώ εδώ τη "σιωπηλή πλειοψηφία", όσους δηλαδή δεν έχουν ποινικοποιηθεί ακόμα). "Έκτακτη ανάγκη", "εξαιρετικές περιστάσεις", "εθνικές αφηγήσεις", "πατριωτισμοί", "νόμος και τάξη" και άλλα τέτοια χαριτωμένα, ε, δεν γίνονται ψωμοτύρι σε επίσημα χείλη χωρίς συνέπειες. 

Υποθέτω ότι η κυβέρνηση έχει πλήρη συνείδηση αυτών που κάνει, οπότε εγώ δεν θα τη θεωρούσα καθόλου ανίκανη (γενικά τις βρίσκω αρκετά εύκολες τις κατηγορίες περί ανικανότητας, δεν είμαι φίλος). Τη θεωρώ φυσικά ακραία επικίνδυνη, but that's just me.


----------



## anef (Feb 13, 2011)

rogne said:


> ... πόσο μάλλον τους ηθελημένα προκλητικούς (και ανακριβείς, προφανώς) χαρακτηρισμούς του τίτλου.



Πάντως, για την ιστορία, ο αρχικός τίτλος του νήματος ήταν «Τα ντόμπερμαν της ενημέρωσης», ο τίτλος του άρθρου του Στάθη (ίσως στην πρώτη ανάρτηση να πρέπει να προστεθεί αυτός ο τίτλος, για να έχουν νόημα και κάποιες μεταγενέστερες αναρτήσεις).


----------



## daeman (Feb 13, 2011)

Αν ρίξετε μια ματιά κάτω κάτω αριστερά στη σελίδα, εκεί που εμφανίζονται τα σχετικά νήματα, θα δείτε να φιγουράρει, τελευταίο και βαρύ, αυτό εδώ το νήμα για το Bleak House του Ντίκενς, τον Ζοφερό Οίκο. 
Τυχαίο; Μπορεί, αλλά ταιριαστό.


----------



## nickel (Feb 13, 2011)

Όταν το κυβερνών κόμμα έταζε προεκλογικά, δεν ξέρω πόσοι μέσα στο κόμμα ήξεραν τι τους περίμενε στην εξουσία. Πάντως πολλοί ψηφοφόροι του πιστεύαμε το «Υπάρχουν λεφτά» όσο πιστεύαμε το 1981 και το ανδρεϊκό «Έξω από το ΝΑΤΟ». Τώρα κάγχαζα ήδη από το 2009 όταν η ΝΔ έλεγε ότι στην Ελλάδα δεν έχουμε την τραπεζική ή στεγαστική κρίση που έχουν έξω, αφού πολλοί περιμέναμε πότε θα ξεσπάσει η ολόδική μας. Δεν ξέραμε όμως το μέγεθός της και οι μη παροικούντες τις τράπεζες δεν μπορούμε να καταλάβουμε και τι ακριβώς σημαίνει το χρέος μας, σε συγκριτικά μεγέθη, σε δυσχέρεια αποπληρωμής κλπ.

Είναι προφανές ότι καλείται η σημερινή κυβέρνηση να διορθώσει σε πολύ μικρό διάστημα τα λάθη των κυβερνήσεων τριών τουλάχιστον δεκαετιών και συνήθειες που θεωρούνται κακές στον σημερινό καπιταλισμό και στη σημερινή ΕΕ. Η τρόικα εκπροσωπεί την ηρεμία της ΕΕ, άρα τους δανειστές μας που θέλουν να πάρουν τα λεφτά τους πίσω, αλλά ταυτόχρονα θα μπορούσαμε να τους δούμε σαν τους ανθρώπους που μας προτείνουν πώς θα σταματήσουμε να ζούμε με το άγχος των χρεών. Η κυβέρνηση δεν θέλει να πει «Δυστυχώς πτωχεύσαμε» και να γυρίσουμε στα ίδια, διότι όχι μόνο θα γίνουμε παντελώς αναξιόπιστοι, αλλά θα ξέρουν όλοι ότι θα ξανάρθουμε πολύ γρήγορα στο ίδιο χάλι, όσο δεν αλλάζουμε τη λειτουργία των πάντων, όλων των τομέων που απλώς σωρεύουν χρέη. Άρα το ΠΑΣΟΚ κυβερνά υπό ειδικές περιστάσεις, υπό ειδικές συνθήκες. Ταυτόχρονα δεν έχουν ακόμα προκύψει οι συνθήκες που θα του επιβάλουν να αναβαπτιστεί στην κάλπη (για να αποκτήσουμε ενδεχομένως την επόμενη κυβέρνηση ΝΔ-ΠΑΣΟΚ, αφού διάφοροι θα τραβήξουν τα απαραίτητα αφτιά της ΝΔ ώστε να συμφωνήσει στα εφτά μνημόνια που θα έχουμε υπογράψει). 

Δυστυχώς, δεν υπάρχουν οι φυσιογνωμίες στο ΠΑΣΟΚ που με τις πράξεις και με τα λόγια μπορούν να πείσουν ότι τα μέτρα είναι απαραίτητα, ότι δρομολογούνται και όσα μέτρα θα φέρουν περισσότερη δικαιοσύνη, ότι δεν πληρώνουν οι μισοί μόνο τα σπασμένα, ότι πραγματικά θα κερδίσουμε όλοι από μια διαφορετική Ελλάδα. Μας ζητούν (οι απέξω) να κάνουμε πολλά πράγματα πολύ γρήγορα. Δικαίως οι περισσότεροι είμαστε θυμωμένοι και φοβισμένοι. Όμως οι λύσεις και η ελπίδα μπορούν να έρθουν από τις πολιτικές δυνάμεις και τους κοινωνικούς φορείς. Ούτε από το φόρουμ εδώ, ούτε από τις κορόνες του Στάθη, ούτε από κινήματα «Δεν πληρώνω». Πρέπει να είναι λύσεις συνολικές, με όσο γίνεται μεγαλύτερη ισορροπία, δικαιοσύνη και προοπτική. Η Νέα Δημοκρατία, αν ξεχάσει τη μικροπολιτική της, θα (υποχρεωθεί να) καθίσει κάποια στιγμή στο τραπέζι, μήπως και μπορέσουν να βρουν αυτές τις λύσεις. Το ζήτημα είναι τι θα κάνει η Αριστερά.

Θέλει μπάχαλο, επειδή έτσι θα πάρει ψηφαλάκια; Αλίμονο αν είναι μόνο αυτό. Ή ελπίζει πραγματικά ότι μπορούμε να δούμε μια εντελώς διαφορετική Ελλάδα, έξω από την ΕΕ, σε κάποιο από τα χιλιάδες μοντέλα που πλάθουμε τις νύχτες στα όνειρά μας; Πλάθω κι εγώ παράδεισους τις νύχτες, αλλά δεν κάνω το λάθος να περιμένω να μου τους φέρουν οι μέρες. (Άσε που κάποιοι παράδεισοι που πλάθουν κάποιοι, εμένα μου φαίνονται κόλαση.) Υπάρχει ελπίδα να κάτσει και η Αριστερά στο τραπέζι να διαπραγματευτεί λύσεις; Να δώσουν οι εργαζόμενοι, αλλά και να πάρουν ταυτόχρονα — κι ας είναι θεσμικές αλλαγές και μεταχρονολογημένες επιταγές, rainchecks; Να δουλέψουμε για την ανάπτυξη αλλά να είναι πάνω σε μια ποιοτική βάση για όλους, όχι με ξεπούλημα και με πάμφτηνα εργατικά χέρια;

Αν δεν μπορέσει η Αριστερά να συνεργαστεί με την κυβέρνηση (ακόμα και με την τρόικα), θα βγούμε όλοι χαμένοι. Μόνο με εθνική συσπείρωση και συνεννόηση θα τα βγάλουμε πέρα — απίστευτα πιο εύκολα. Με διχασμό και διάλυση, θα γίνουμε ακόμα πιο φτωχοί. Οι ειδικές συνθήκες θα επιτρέπουν στην κυβέρνηση να καταδικάζει τις δίκαιες διεκδικήσεις και πολύ πιο εύκολα τις εξωπραγματικές. Αν όμως η Αριστερά ωθήσει τα πράγματα στα άκρα, δεν πρόκειται να βγάλει το ΠΑΣΟΚ τα κάστανα από τη φωτιά. Άλλες δυνάμεις θα αναλάβουν αυτή την αγγαρεία. Για να καταλάβουμε τι θα πει πραγματική χούντα και ότι το «τι Πλαστήρας τι Παπάγος» ήταν βλακεία και την πρώτη φορά που ειπώθηκε, διπλή φάρσα όταν επαναλαμβάνεται.


----------



## jglenis (Feb 13, 2011)

> Νιώθω νεοχουντικός με εσωτερική τύφλωση.


Νίκελ, να με συγχωρείτε αν έθιξα την πολιτική σας όραση – δεν ήταν προσωπική αιχμή, εγώ εννοούσα αυτό: Στην επιλογή κομμάτων, ο ανθρώπινος παράγοντας κυριαρχεί, πράγμα πολύ λογικό αφού αυτοί που ψηφίζουν είναι στις περισσότερες των περιπτώσεων άνθρωποι. Έτσι, όταν ο άνθρωπος Χ ψηφίσει ένα κόμμα που έχει υποσχεθεί Ψ πράγματα, και αυτό το κόμμα όχι απλώς αθετήσει τις δεσμεύσεις του αλλά πράξει και τα ακριβώς αντίθετα, ο καλός άνθρωπος Χ έχει δύο επιλογές, ή να παραδεχθεί ότι εξαπατήθηκε, που είναι μια επώδυνη αυτοκριτική διαδικασία, ή να το ρίξει στην εκλογίκευση και να πει ότι καλώς πράττει το κόμμα του, δεν υπήρχαν οικονομικά περιθώρια για να πραγματοποιηθούν οι υποσχέσεις γιατί τα έφαγαν οι προηγούμενοι, αν έβγαιναν οι άλλοι θα έκαναν χειρότερα, κλπ. Κατά τη γνώμη μου λοιπόν αυτός ο καλός άνθρωπος εθελοτυφλεί, εάν δεν αναγνωρίσει ότι εξαπατήθηκε. Και έτσι φτάνουμε στο θέμα της εσωτερικής οράσεως. 

Σε ό,τι αφορά την «χούντα», ασφαλώς αυτή η λέξη δεν αρμόζει σε εκλεγμένη κυβέρνηση, όμως η ποινή φυλάκισης π.χ. για κάποιον που δεν επικυρώνει το εισιτήριό του εμένα μου φαίνεται φασιστικής έμπνευσης και νοοτροπίας. Δηλαδή, τι πρέπει να γίνει για να πούμε ότι δεν έχουμε δημοκρατία; Να αρχίσουν τα βασανιστήρια και οι εκτελέσεις;


----------



## Elsa (Feb 13, 2011)

Πραγματικά, Nickel, δεν ξέρω ποιος είναι ο πιο τυφλός, αλλά σίγουρα πρόκειται για εντελώς διαφορετική οπτική: Εκεί που εσύ βλέπεις προσπάθεια για να λυθούν τα προβλήματα που συσσώρευσαν οι κυβερνήσεις προηγούμενων δεκαετιών, εγώ βλέπω -πανευρωπαϊκή- προσπάθεια να ακυρωθούν κατακτήσεις εργαζομένων προηγουμένων δεκαετιών ακριβώς για να κάνει ο καπιταλισμός ένα reboot από μηδενική βάση, με μηδενικά δικαιώματα, χαμηλούς μισθούς, εξαθλιωμένα εργατικά χέρια κλπ. (το λέω πολύ απλοϊκά, δεν έχω τα φόντα να το αναλύσω)
Η "ανάπτυξη", δεν είναι πια η λύση, αυτό έχω καταλάβει από όσα έχω διαβάσει, και η "κρίση" είναι κάπως σαν μια μαγική-εικόνα-χωρίς-εικόνα, άλλο πράμα θα βγει όταν ενωθούν οι τελίτσες


----------



## Zazula (Feb 13, 2011)

Elsa said:


> Εγώ βλέπω -πανευρωπαϊκή- προσπάθεια να ακυρωθούν κατακτήσεις εργαζομένων προηγουμένων δεκαετιών ακριβώς για να κάνει ο καπιταλισμός ένα reboot από μηδενική βάση, με μηδενικά δικαιώματα, χαμηλούς μισθούς, εξαθλιωμένα εργατικά χέρια κλπ.


Είναι αυτό που είχα προσπαθήσει εγώ να αναλύσω εξίσου απλοϊκά σε άλλο νήμα, λέγοντας ότι: «[Αφού ο καπιταλισμός μέσα στο πρώτο μισό του 21ου αι. θα φτάσει στα αντικειμενικά όριά του, όταν θα έχει εξαντλήσει τις μεγάλες δεξαμενές φτηνού εργατικού δυναμικού στην Κίνα, στην Ινδία και στην Ινδονησία, μετά] αλλάζοντας εστιακό σημείο, θα κάνει τους εργαζομένους των ανεπτυγμένων χωρών να ρίξουν πάρα πολύ νερό στο κρασί τους, βάζοντας τις αποδοχές και τα κεκτημένα τους να κάνουν λίμπο όλο και χαμηλότερα... Στις δε χώρες τού πρώην φτηνού δυναμικού θα μπορεί πλέον να πουλά πολύ περισσότερα αγαθά, ενώ στις χώρες των πρώην "καλομαθημένων" θα κάνει ένα hard reset για να πάθουν σοκ και να δεχθούν οτιδήποτε — αρχίζοντας έτσι έναν νέο κύκλο καπιταλιστικής επιτυχίας.»



Elsa said:


> Η "κρίση" είναι κάπως σαν μια μαγική-εικόνα-χωρίς-εικόνα, άλλο πράμα θα βγει όταν ενωθούν οι τελίτσες


Μα, γι' αυτό ακριβώς είναι ποταπός ο τρόπος που ενεργούν οι Πρετεντεροτρέμηδες: Στήνουν, καλλιεργούν και διατηρούν ένα σκηνικό τέτοιο που να είμαστε έτοιμοι (seasoned, που λένε κι οι αγγλοσάξονες) να δεχθούμε οτιδήποτε γίνεται σε βάρος μας — η λογική πίσω από το «δόγμα τού σοκ», που λένε αρκετοί.


----------



## SBE (Feb 13, 2011)

Διαβάζοντας τους προλαλήσαντες σκέφτομαι:
Υπήρχε άραγε ψηφοφόρος το 2010 που πίστευε ότι το κόμμα του θα πράξει αυτά που υπόσχεται, όπως τα υπόσχεται; Παρακολουθώ την πολιτική και στην Ελλάδα και αλλού και το πιο συνηθισμένο φαινόμενο είναι η αθετηση προεκλογικών υποσχέσεων, συχνά χωρίς να υπάρχει η δικαιολογία της ανωτέρας βίας. Αρχίζοντας από το κλασσικό "έξω οι βάσεις του θανάτου" και "επαναδιαπραγμάτευση της εισόδου μας στην ΕΟΚ" μέχρι το "όχι αύξηση διδάκτρων" (στο ΗΒ αυτό). Τόσο αφελείς είναι οι ψηφοφόροι; Αρκεί να παρακολουθείς την επικαιρότητα και μπορείς να εκτιμήσεις κατά πόσο μια προεκλογική υπόσχεση είναι εφαρμόσιμη και να κρίνεις αναλόγως. Στην Ελλάδα βεβαίως το μόνο κόμμα που μου έδωσε ποτέ φυλλάδιο με ξεκάθαρες προγραμματικές δηλώσεις ήταν ένα μικρό τύπου ΚΚΕ Μ-Λ, Λ-Μ κλπ. Κανένα από αυτά που εκλέγουν βουλευτές. Αλλά γιατί οι ψηφοφόροι δεν απαιτούν να ξέρουν; Τόσο χαρτί πάει χαμένο. 

Και για την Έλσα: Αυτά τα συνωμοσιολογικά τα ακούω εδώ και καιρό, αλλά παρόλη την αληθοφάνειά τους αρνούμαι να πιστέψω προγραμματισμένο δόλο. Δεν καθίσανε μια μέρα και είπαν κάποιοι "καπιταλιστές" θα φτιάξουμε οικονομική κρίση από το μηδέν για να δημιουργήσουμε νέα τάξη πραγμάτων στην Ευρώπη, τι ώρα σας βολεύει να το ξεκινήσουμε; έχω κενό πέντε με πεντέμισι. Απλά βρήκαν ευκαιρία. 
Επιπλέον, κάνουμε λες και δεν ξέρουμε ότι εδώ και πολλά χρόνια τα οικονομικά-πολιτικά μοντέλα στην Ευρώπη είναι αυτά που βλέπουμε τώρα. Και τα εγκρίναμε με την ψήφο μας τις περιόδους των παχιών αγελάδων γιατί, όπως πολύ σωστά μας είπε ένας καθηγητής μας, τώρα που φαίνονται τα σκούρα δεν θα πάει κανείς να ζητήσει τα ρέστα από το Ρήγκαν και τη Θάτσερ (και τον Παπανδέου, τον Κολ, τον Μιτεράν και όλους αυτούς), ούτε θα τους τιμωρήσει στην κάλπη. Η πολιτική είναι βραχυπρόθεσμο σπορ. Και παρεμπιπτόντως, υπήρχε αρθρογραφία και τη δεκαετία του '80 που προέβλεπε ότι τα στραβά του συστήματος θα τα δούμε σε τριάντα χρόνια. 

Δεν αμφιβάλλω ότι κάποιοι είδαν την οικονομική κρίση σαν ευκαιρία για να επιτύχουν κάποιους σκοπούς, αλλά αυτό δεν αναιρεί το ότι η οικονομική κρίση είναι αληθινότατη, υπαρκτότατη και αποτέλεσμα κακών χειρισμών από πολλούς για πολλά χρόνια. Και τίποτα δεν ήταν κρυφό, όσο κι αν θέλει ο μέσος Έλληνας να νομίζει ότι όλα έγιναν πίσω από την πλάτη του. Θυμάμαι στις οικονομικές στήλες της Καθημερινής άρθρο το 2006 (μπορεί να πέφτω έξω κάνα χρόνο), στο οποίο έλεγε ξεκαθαρότατα και επεξηγηματικότατα ότι ο μόνος κλάδος που παρουσίασε άνοδο την προηγούμενη χρονιά ήταν το λιανικό εμπόριο, ενώ είχαν συρρικνωθεί όλοι οι άλλοι κι οι εξαγωγές μας είχαν χτυπήσει πάτο για δεν ξέρω ποιά συνεχή χρονιά. Και το θυμάμαι πολύ καλά γιατί το είχα συζητήσει εκτενέστατα το άρθρο με τη μητέρα μου που ασχολείται με αυτά τα θέματα και είχαμε πει πόσο ανησυχητικό είναι αυτό για το μέλλον της χώρας κι ότι συνοψίζεται στο ψωνίστε γιατί χανόμαστε και φυσικά τα ψώνια με δανεικά και με κατακερματισμό των οικονομιών που είχαν κάνει οι παλιότερες γενιές. 

Επειδή λείπω πολύ από την Ελλάδα και δε διαβάζω συνέχεια τις οικονομικές στήλες, δεν ξέρω αν αυτό το άρθρο ήταν μοναδικό, αλλά αμφιβάλλω, θα υπήρχαν κι άλλα ΜΜΕ που ασχολήθηκαν με παρόμοια κατά καιρούς. Ίσως ο μέσος Έλληνας να θέλει να το παίζουν τα ΜΜΕ μια βδομάδα συνέχεια για να πάρει χαμπάρι. Ίσως επίσης ο μέσος Έλληνας να μην θέλει να σκέφτεται, και δεν τον αδικώ, είναι πιο εύκολο να ασχολείσαι με εφήμερα και ανώδυνα. Και ομολογουμένως το είχαμε ρίξει πολύ στα εφήμερα και ανώδυνα. 

Λαμβάνοντας υπόψη το ότι το δείγμα μου είναι μικρό και ίσως όχι αντικειμενικό, εντύπωση μου έκανε που έβλεπα τους φίλους μου στην Ελλάδα σιγά- σιγά να επιδίδονται στον ευδαιμονισμό εις βάρος της πολιτικής σκέψης. Κοινώς να μετατρέπονται σε ηλίθιους. Και με χαρά διαπίστωσα τα Χριστούγεννα που μίλησα με όλους ότι άρχισαν να ξυπνάνε πάλι. Κάναμε πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες συζητήσεις, ύστερα από μια δεκαετία, ίσως και παραπάνω, που τους ενδιέφερε πιο πολύ να μιλήσουν για τα ρηάλιτι και το βρακί της μιας και της άλλης μοντέλας. Δυστυχώς κάποιοι βολεύονται στη δικαιολογία οι άλλοι φταίνε και είναι διεθνές σχέδιο για την εξόντωση μας κλπ κλπ.


----------



## Lexoplast (Feb 13, 2011)

nickel said:


> Δυστυχώς, δεν υπάρχουν οι φυσιογνωμίες στο ΠΑΣΟΚ που με τις πράξεις και με τα λόγια μπορούν να πείσουν ότι τα μέτρα είναι απαραίτητα, ότι δρομολογούνται και όσα μέτρα θα φέρουν περισσότερη δικαιοσύνη, ότι δεν πληρώνουν οι μισοί μόνο τα σπασμένα, ότι πραγματικά θα κερδίσουμε όλοι από μια διαφορετική Ελλάδα.


Εγώ είμαι πρόθυμος να πιστέψω ότι τα μέτρα είναι απαραίτητα και ότι θα κερδί*ζαμε* όλοι από μια διαφορετική Ελλάδα. Δεν μπορώ όμως να εμπιστευθώ το επιτελείο Παπανδρέου. Πιστεύω ότι απλά θα πουλήσουν όλο το δημόσιο πλούτο, από ΔΕΚΟ μέχρι ορυκτά, σε εξευτελιστικές τιμές με το πρόσχημα της κρίσης και της μηδενικής διαπραγματευτικής δύναμης της χώρας, και το χρέος θα είναι ακόμα παρόν. (Ίσως και με τις αντίστοιχες μίζες. Λέγονται πολλά, αλλά εγώ προσωπικά δεν ξέρω τίποτα.) Φτηνά φιλέτα για τις γαλλικές και γερμανικές εταιρείες που ξερογλείφονται, μερική έστω αποπληρωμή για τις ξένες τράπεζες, μια χώρα-υποχείριο για το ΔΝΤ, δωράκια, παραγραφή και δικαιολογίες για τους πολιτικούς. Everybody wins.

Θα μου πείτε, αν όχι ο Παπανδρέου, τότε ποιος; Κανείς. Κανείς δεν είναι ταυτόχρονα:
- τόσο ερωτευμένος με την Ελλάδα που να ρισκάρει το κεφάλι του και να πάει κόντρα στους ανωτέρω, ΚΑΙ
- τόσο φίλος με τα ΜΜΕ ώστε να μπορέσει να εκλεγεί ΚΑΙ
- τόσο ικανός που να μπορεί να το κάνει και να μην έχει κάτι πιο rewarding να κάνει στη ζωή του.
Όσο οι πολιτικοί είναι φοβισμένοι και συμβιβασμένοι και οι πολίτες είναι υπνωτισμένοι από τα πουλημένα ΜΜΕ, κανείς. (Η ελπίδα δεν πεθαίνει πάντα τελευταία.)


----------



## sarant (Feb 13, 2011)

Κι εγώ συμφωνώ με την Έλσα και τον Ζαζ. Πανευρωπαϊκή επίθεση στα κεκτημένα των εργαζομένων είναι. Διότι, να παραδεχτώ ότι στην Ελλάδα είμαστε μπάχαλο, διεφθαρμένοι, μαζί τα φάγαμε, ευδαιμονιστές. Η Ιρλανδία, που την είχαν πρότυπο, γιατί έπεσε στη βήτα εθνική; Η Αγγλία, γιατί κάνει περικοπές παντού;


----------



## Palavra (Feb 13, 2011)

...και παράλληλα, γιατί οι ισολογισμοί μεγάλων εταιρειών δείχνουν αύξηση των κερδών, αλλά αν τους καλομελετήσεις, η αύξηση οφείλεται σε απολύσεις και περικοπές;


----------



## rogne (Feb 13, 2011)

Περί δικαίου, κάτι επίκαιρο: 

*Με αφορμή την πρόσφατη απόφαση του Δ΄ Τμήματος του ΣτΕ: Οι μετανάστες μεταξύ «λαού» και «έθνους»*


----------



## SBE (Feb 13, 2011)

sarant said:


> Η Ιρλανδία, που την είχαν πρότυπο, γιατί έπεσε στη βήτα εθνική; Η Αγγλία, γιατί κάνει περικοπές παντού;



Η Ιρλανδία είχε κάνει το πολύ μεγάλο λάθος ότι δεν είχε σχεδόν καθόλου φόρους για τις επιχειρήσεις και ευνοϊκότατη φορολόγηση ορισμένων κατηγοριών επαγγελματιών που είχαν έρθει στην Ιρλανδία εισαγόμενοι (μεγαλοδιευθυντές κι έτσι). Αυτή η πολιτική δουλεύει όταν θέλεις να προσελκύσεις επενδύσεις, αλλά δεν αποδίδει στο κράτος τίποτα εκτός από έμμεσους φόρους από τους μικρομεσαίους μισθωτούς. Η Ιρλανδία σαν χώρα δεν είχε επωφεληθεί, πέρα από το Δουβλίνο που είχε επωφεληθεί δευτερεύοντως, ξόδευαν οι μισθωτοί. Η Ιρλανδία ήταν δηλαδή μια φτωχή χώρα με πλούσιους κατοίκους. Ε, δε χρειάζεται πολύ για να βρεθεί στη θέση που βρέθηκε, και το πρόβλεπαν οι ειδικοί αυτό εδώ και μια δεκαετία τουλάχιστον. 

Η Αγγλία κάνει περικοπές από παντού γιατί έφτασε από το να έχει πλεόνασμα στο τεράστιο έλλειμμα. Ομοίως η Αγγλία πληρώνει και την προσκόλληση στις ΗΠΑ και την άρνηση να μπει στο ευρώ. 

Μ'άλλα λόγια, ότι και να πείτε, ωραία η συνωμοσιολογία, αλλά όλα έχουν λογικότερη ερμηνεία που πρέπει να την λάβουμε υπόψη μας πριν κοιτάξουμε τις άλλες. Η επίθεση στα κεκτημένα είναι σύμπτωμα, δεν είναι αφορμή.


----------



## Elsa (Feb 13, 2011)

@SBE: Αυτό με την φορολόγηση επιχειρήσεων το κάνουν όλες οι τελευταίες ελληνικές κυβερνήσεις που μειώνουν συνεχώς τον συντελεστή φορολογίας επιχειρήσεων χάριν -και καλά- της ανταγωνιστικότητας. Δεν το κάνουν κατά λάθος.

Για τα διόδια και το ποιοι είναι οι αληθινοί, οι μεγάλοι "τζαμπατζήδες", βρίσκω την παρακάτω είδηση να αναπαράγεται στο διαδίκτυο αλλά δεν ξέρω αν αληθεύει:
_Το σχέδιο νόμου απαλλάσσει την κοινοπραξία της Νέας Οδού (κατασκευάζει το Αντίρριο –Γιάννενα και αναβαθμίζει το τμήμα από Μεταμόρφωση έως Σκάρφεια) από τα πρόστιμα των 22 εκ. ευρώ που έχει επιβάλλει η πολεοδομία Καπανδριτίου για σωρεία αυθαίρετων κατασκευών στο σταθμό διοδίων των Αφιδνών αλλά και σε άλλες κτιριακές εγκαταστάσεις._


----------



## rogne (Feb 13, 2011)

> Η επίθεση στα κεκτημένα είναι σύμπτωμα, δεν είναι αφορμή.



Τίνος πράγματος είναι σύμπτωμα; Γιατί βλέπω ότι ερμηνεύεις κάμποσες διαφορετικές παθογένειες, SBE, βάσει του ίδιου "συμπτώματος". Μήπως όμως αυτό ακριβώς κάνει το "σύμπτωμα" (όχι βέβαια αφορμή, αλλά) _σκοπό_; Αφήνω κατά μέρος την αιτία των διαφόρων παθογενειών...


----------



## Zazula (Feb 13, 2011)

SBE said:


> Μ'άλλα λόγια, ότι και να πείτε, ωραία η συνωμοσιολογία, αλλά όλα έχουν λογικότερη ερμηνεία που πρέπει να την λάβουμε υπόψη μας πριν κοιτάξουμε τις άλλες. Η επίθεση στα κεκτημένα είναι σύμπτωμα, δεν είναι αφορμή.


SBE κάνεις ένα θεμελιωδέστατο λάθος: Περνάς τα όσα λέμε στο επίπεδο της συνωμοσιολογίας, του στυλ «καθίσανε μια μέρα και είπαν κάποιοι "καπιταλιστές" θα φτιάξουμε οικονομική κρίση από το μηδέν για να δημιουργήσουμε νέα τάξη πραγμάτων στην Ευρώπη». Το ξέρουμε κι εμείς και το γνωρίζεις κι εσύ ότι δεν γίνονται έτσι τα πράγματα, αλλά το να κάνεις την αναγωγή σε αυτό το επίπεδο προφανώς αφαιρεί (φαινομενικά) σοβαρότητα από την τοποθέτηση την οποία επιχειρείς να αναιρέσεις, ωστόσο το βασικό στοιχείο είναι ότι _δεν λέμε εμείς αυτό_ (δηλ. αυτό που εσύ αναιρείς)!

Το στοιχείο που χαρακτηρίζει τις αγορές και την οικονομία είναι ότι, όποτε οι συνθήκες ευνοούν τις εξελίξεις προς κάποια συγκεκριμένη κατεύθυνση, οι εξελίξεις αυτές αργά ή γρήγορα έρχονται. Επίσης, όποτε μια από τις δυνάμεις που συμμετέχουν στο οικονομικό γίγνεσθαι ευνοείται από κάποια εξέλιξη στις αγορές (ή αν απλώς βλέπει ευμενώς ή επιθυμεί ή εύχεται κάποια συγκεκριμένη εξέλιξη), τότε ούτε αντιδρά ώστε ποτέ να μην επέλθει η συγκεκριμένη εξέλιξη, ούτε φυσικά διστάζει να την εκμεταλλευτεί αμέσως μόλις εκδηλωθεί. Έτσι για παράδειγμα, οι φαρμακοβιομήχανοι μπορεί να μην κλείνονται σε ανήλιαγες αποθήκες μαζί με τ' αφεντικά των φαστ-φουντ και με τους κατασκευαστές τζανκ-φουντ προκειμένου να συνωμοτήσουν για να πληχθεί η υγεία τού κόσμου απ' τα προϊόντα εκείνων ώστε αυτοί να πουλάνε περισσότερα φάρμακα, αλλά κι απ' την άλλη δεν κάθονται και με σταυρωμένα χέρια όταν οι συνθήκες που εκείνοι δημιουργούν ευνοούν αυτούς: Βγάζουν λοιπόν πολλά λεφτά απ' αυτή την ιστορία, και το πρώτο πράγμα που μαρκετάρουν στους γιατρούς και τις κρατικές υπηρεσίες υγείας είναι το πώς μπορούν να βοηθήσουν _τα δικά τους_ προϊόντα, κι όχι ενδεχομένως άλλους τρόπους απ' τους οποίους δεν έχουν να κερδίσουν τίποτα.

Αυτό που θέλω να πω (και το οποίο αποφεύγεις να θίξεις) είναι ότι: το γεγονός πως κάποιες δυνάμεις τής οικονομίας φαίνεται να ενεργούν συντονισμένα δεν είναι προϊόν συνωμοσίας ή προσυνεννόησής τους κάτω απ' το τραπέζι, αλλά απλώς αποτέλεσμα του ότι υπακούνε στους οικουμενικούς νόμους τής οικονομίας. Αλλά ωστόσο _και_ ενεργούν συντονισμένα, _και_ εκμεταλλεύονται ο ένας τις κινήσεις που δρομολογεί ο άλλος, _και_ ευνοούν τις εξελίξεις που τους ευνοούν και φρενάρουν εκείνες που δεν τους συμφέρουν. Αν π.χ. ένας παράγοντας της οικονομίας έχει βάλει στο μάτι μια κοινωνικοοικονομική πραγματικότητα ή κεκτημένο (που είτε συνιστά παθογένεια, κατά τη γνώμη του, είτε φρενάρει τα συμφέροντά του), μόλις οι συνθήκες είναι βολικές για να τη χτυπήσει και την εξαλείψει, θα το κάνει χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη. Κι αν έχει και μέσα που διαθέτουν τη δυνατότητα να επηρεάζουν την κοινή γνώμη ή/και τις διαθέσεις του νομοθέτη ή να κάνουν λόμπινγκ, θα τα ρίξει κι αυτά στο παιχνίδι. Έτσι λειτουργούσε ανέκαθεν η οικονομία, διάολε!

Στη συνέχεια διαπράττεις άλλο ένα ολίσθημα: Αναλίσκεσαι στην περιπτωσιολογία κάποιων συγκεκριμένων οικονομικών εξελίξεων, παραβλέποντας το γεγονός ότι αποκομμένες μπορεί μεν να επεξηγηθούν (φαινομενικά) επαρκώς, αλλά αυτό δεν είναι αρκετό για τη συναγωγή ασφαλών συμπερασμάτων. Εννοώ, θα πρέπει να απαντηθούν και τα εξής:

Γιατί, εφόσον τα σφάλματα της Ιρλανδίας ήταν τόσο εξώφθαλμα, προβαλλόταν ευρύτατα και μέχρι την τελευταία στιγμή ως το υπέρτατο πρότυπο ανάπτυξης;
Πόσοι ειδικοί τασσόμενοι υπέρ του ιρλανδικού φαινομένου αναλογούσαν σε κάθε ειδικό τασσόμενο κατά; Πώς μπορούμε να ξέρουμε ποιος ειδικός έχει δίκιο κάθε φορά;
Πόσοι ειδικοί ωρύονται σήμερα ότι η Ιρλανδία δεν έχει ανάγκη προσφυγής στον μηχανισμό στήριξης; Έχουν δίκιο; Αν όχι, γιατί; Εντέλει, είναι ή δεν είναι ειδικοί; Πώς θα μπορέσουμε να μάθουμε ποτέ τα εναλλακτικά σενάρια για την Ιρλανδία, αφού δεν είμαστε σε θέση να διενεργήσουμε παράλληλα δύο πειράματα και να δούμε τι θα βγει; Υπάρχουν ειδικοί σε διατεταγμένη υπηρεσία;
Πώς προκλήθηκε το έλλειμμα του ΗΒ; Έχει ασχοληθεί κανείς με τα γενεσιουργά αίτιά του; Αντιμετωπίστηκαν πρώτα αυτά, κι αφού εξαντλήθηκαν όλα τα περιθώρια πήγαμε και σε άλλα πράγματα που, περικοπτόμενα, θα βοηθήσουν στον περιορισμό του — ή απλώς χτυπήσαμε αμέσως αυτό που είχαμε εξαρχής βάλει στο μάτι;
Είναι το ΗΒ η μόνη χώρα με τέτοιο έλλειμμα (σε απόλυτες και σχετικές τιμές); Είναι οι εφαρμοζόμενες λύσεις οι μόνες εφικτές, αυτές στις οποίες ομονοούν όλοι οι ειδικοί; Πόσοι ειδικοί λένε ότι το ΗΒ δεν πράττει σωστά; Πόσες χώρες σε παρόμοια κατάσταση δεν ενεργούν με τον ίδιο τρόπο; Γιατί; Ποιος κάνει το σωστότερο; Πώς αξιολογείται τελικά το τι είναι σωστότερο;
Πότε έγιναν τα οικονομικά ακριβής επιστήμη και δεν το κατάλαβα; Έχουν δυνατότητα για πειράματα, για κλειστά συστήματα, για προβλεψιμότητα και επαναληψιμότητα, για διαψευσιμότητα ή επαληθευσιμότητα; Μιλάμε για τη μοναδική ούτω καλούμενη "επιστήμη" που είναι χειρότερη από την ψυχολογία σε ένταση διαφωνιών και αβυσσαλέα χάσματα μεταξύ των διάφορων σχολών της! Στα οικονομικά οι ειδικοί ποτέ δεν συμφωνούν μεταξύ τους, και δεν υπάρχει αντικειμενικός τρόπος να αποδειχθεί ποιος έχει δίκιο — πρόκειται για το απόλυτα παπατζίδικο πεδίο τής ανθρώπινης δραστηριότητας! Τα οικονομικά είναι η μόνη επιστήμη όπου οι ειδικοί δεν μπορούν να συμφωνήσουν ούτε καν _εκ των υστέρων_ για το τι οδήγησε στην πρόκληση ενός συγκεκριμένου οικονομικού φαινομένου. Τα οικονομικά είναι ο μόνος χώρος όπου ζητάς βοήθεια από άτομα που έχουν συμφέρον να πας κατά διαόλου — σαν να πρόκειται να σ' εγχειρίσει ο γιατρός που έχει στοιχηματίσει ότι η εγχείριση θα αποτύχει... Ποιος να μας πει μετά κάτι για τους ειδικούς στην οικονομία; Στου κασίδη το κεφάλι πειραματίζονται όλοι τους, κι απλώς ενδιαφέρονται να περάσει το δικό τους, η δική τους θεωρία. Κι όσο η υλοποίηση των επιταγών τους εξυπηρετεί τις καθεστηκυίες δυνάμεις της οικονομίας, έχει καλώς — η συνταγή των ειδικών γίνεται σημαία πίσω απ' την οποία οφείλουμε όλοι (κι αναγκαζόμαστε εκβιαστικά) να συνταχθούμε. Αν η συνταγή των ειδικών (των ίδιων με τους προαναφερθέντες, ή άλλων που τυχαίνει να έχουν τεκμηριώσει διαφορετική γνώμη ή προσέγγιση) δεν εξυπηρετεί τις καθεστηκυίες δυνάμεις της οικονομίας, τότε οι εν λόγω ειδικοί περιθωριοποιούνται. Τόσο απλά, τόσο ξεκάθαρα.


----------



## SBE (Feb 13, 2011)

Elsa said:


> @SBE: Αυτό με την φορολόγηση επιχειρήσεων το κάνουν όλες οι τελευταίες ελληνικές κυβερνήσεις που μειώνουν συνεχώς τον συντελεστή φορολογίας επιχειρήσεων χάριν -και καλά- της ανταγωνιστικότητας. Δεν το κάνουν κατά λάθος.



Όχι, ούτε είπα ότι το κάνουν κατά λάθος. Είναι απλή λογική. Προχτές έγραφα ένα έγγραφο με συστάσεις για κάποια ζητήματα πολιτικής και ακολούθησα αλγόριθμο στις συστάσεις (ήταν εργασία για μάθημα). Τον ίδιο αλγόριθμο που ακολουθούν όλοι. Θέλω να επιτύχω το Χ, κάνω το Υ. Θέλω επενδύσεις, μειώνω το συντελεστή φορολογίας. 

Και μια που το είπαμε αυτό, γιατί δεν έχει ακουστεί από κανέναν (και δε μιλάω για ΜΜΕ) κάτι πολύ απλό: να φορολογηθούν οι ναυτιλιακές επιχειρήσεις. 
Δε χρειάζεται να μιλάμε για ξένους καπιταλιστές που έρχονται να ρουφήξουν το αίμα του ελληνικού λαού με το καλαμάκι και τους κάνουμε διευκολύνσεις. Έχουμε τους δικούς μας, ελληνικό προϊόν και μας κρατάνε δεμένους χειροπόδαρα γιατί απειλούν ότι θα φύγουν άμα τους φορολογήσουμε.


----------



## SBE (Feb 14, 2011)

Ζαζ, επειδή δεν κάμει να συγχίζεσαι, ας ξεκινήσουμε με αυτό που λες. Λες το πολύ λογικό ότι κάποια πράγματα γίνονται όπως γίνονται γιατί δίνεται η ευκαιρία να γίνουν. Αυτό είναι λογικό κι αν διαβάσεις ξανά τι έγραψα, θα δεις ότι αυτό λέω (κακώς λες ότι δεν το θίγω, όλη μου η απάντηση από αυτή τη βάση ξεκινάει). Οι διαφωνίες μου είναι με τα περί οργανωμένου σχεδίου κλπκλπ. Η Έλσα όμως δεν είπε αυτό αλλά είπε:


> εγώ βλέπω -πανευρωπαϊκή- προσπάθεια να ακυρωθούν κατακτήσεις εργαζομένων προηγουμένων δεκαετιών ακριβώς για να κάνει ο καπιταλισμός ένα reboot από μηδενική βάση



Πανευρωπαϊκή προσπάθεια για τον καπιταλισμό, δηλαδή προμελέτη, συνωμοσιολογία σκέφτομαι όταν το διαβάζω. Εκτός αν δεν κατάλαβα εγώ κάτι και δεν είναι συνωμοσιολογία.

Στις ερωτήσεις που κάνεις η απάντηση μου είναι: δεν έχει νόημα στα πλαίσια αυτής της συζήτησης να σου δώσω βιβλιογραφία, ψάξε στο Google Scholar. Δυστυχώς, με προθεσμίες να με κυνηγάνε δεν έχω χρόνο για παραπάνω.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 14, 2011)

SBE said:


> Ζαζ, επειδή δεν κάμει να συγχίζεσαι, ας ξεκινήσουμε με αυτό που λες. Λες το πολύ λογικό ότι κάποια πράγματα γίνονται όπως γίνονται γιατί δίνεται η ευκαιρία να γίνουν. Αυτό είναι λογικό κι αν διαβάσεις ξανά τι έγραψα, θα δεις ότι αυτό λέω (κακώς λες ότι δεν το θίγω, όλη μου η απάντηση από αυτή τη βάση ξεκινάει). Οι διαφωνίες μου είναι με τα περί οργανωμένου σχεδίου κλπκλπ. Πανευρωπαϊκή προσπάθεια για τον καπιταλισμό, δηλαδή προμελέτη, συνωμοσιολογία σκέφτομαι όταν το διαβάζω. Εκτός αν δεν κατάλαβα εγώ κάτι και δεν είναι συνωμοσιολογία.
> 
> Στις ερωτήσεις που κάνεις η απάντηση μου είναι: δεν έχει νόημα στα πλαίσια αυτής της συζήτησης να σου δώσω βιβλιογραφία, ψάξε στο Google Scholar. Δυστυχώς, με προθεσμίες να με κυνηγάνε δεν έχω χρόνο για παραπάνω.


Πρώτα-πρώτα: Δεν συγχίζομαι. Ποτέ δεν συγχίζομαι (δεν ξέρω γιατί δίνω ενίοτε την εντύπωση ότι συγχίζομαι — απόλυτα ψύχραιμα γράφω ό,τι γράφω).

Δεύτερον: Κατανοώ το να είναι κάποιος αλλεργικός στη συνωμοσιολογία. Κι εγώ το ίδιο είμαι, και παρατηρώ ότι στην Ελλάδα είναι υπερβολικά συχνό το να αποδίδονται πράγματα σε συνωμοσιολογικά κέντρα. Ωστόσο, αυτό που προσπαθώ εδώ να σου εξηγήσω είναι ότι η απέχθειά μας (και μου και σου, για να εξηγούμαστε) προς τη συνωμοσιολογία δεν κάνει να μας προκαταλαμβάνει σε οτιδήποτε εξετάζουμε (διότι ούτε το bias είναι σωστό).

Με λίγα λόγια: Η σημερινή κατάσταση πρόσφερε την ευκαιρία να σφιχτούν τα λουριά σε κάποιες αγορές, σε θέματα εργατικά, δημοσιονομικά κλπ. Η ύπαρξη κεντρικών μηχανισμών (όπως είναι η ΕΕ και η ΕΚΤ) προσφέρει τη δυνατότητα να λαμβάνονται προδραστικά μέτρα "κατ' αναλογία" και σε άλλες αγορές, καθώς και να πιέζονται εξωγενώς εθνικές κυβερνήσεις (χωρίς να έχουν περιθώρια ελιγμών ή αντίδρασης). Όποια κυβέρνηση ή δύναμη της οικονομίας επιδιώκει να σφίξει, για τους δικούς της λόγους, τα λουριά και σε μια άλλη χώρα ή/και να προωθήσει τη δική της ατζέντα μέτρων (ή κατάργησης κεκτημένων κλπ), έχει έναν βολικό μπαμπούλα να προβάλει προκειμένου να κάμψει ευκολότερα τις εσωτερικές αντιδράσεις ή έστω να κερδίσει τους πολίτες που επηρεάζονται από τον προπαγανδιστικό μηχανισμό της. Κι εκεί λοιπόν που στην αρχή είχαμε μια-δυο χώρες με πρόβλημα, καταλήγουμε να βάζουμε όλη την Ευρώπη σε μια διαδικασία όπου κάθε σκληρό μέτρο λιτότητας επιβάλλεται να γίνεται αποδεκτό απ' τους λαούς στο όνομα της σωτηρίας τής χώρας τους, αλλιώς λογίζονται για εθνικοί προδότες: Ε, αυτή είναι η «πανευρωπαϊκή προσπάθεια να ακυρωθούν κατακτήσεις εργαζομένων προηγουμένων δεκαετιών ακριβώς για να κάνει ο καπιταλισμός ένα reboot από μηδενική βάση» — υπάρχει η ευκαιρία, υπάρχει το κίνητρο, υπάρχει το φονικό όπλο· είναι αυτό που λέει ο λαός «μάθαν ότι γαμιόμαστε...».

Και, φυσικά, αυτήν τη στιγμή που λαμβάνονται τα ΧΨ μέτρα στην τάδε χώρα υπάρχει ένας οικονομολόγος που διατυπώνει αντίθετη προς την κρατούσα άποψη· κι όταν μετά είκοσι χρόνια επαληθευτούν οι δικές του απόψεις θα πάρει Νομπέλ και θα γίνουν μπεστ-σέλερ τα βιβλία του — αλλά το κόστος των μέτρων και των επιλογών που έγιναν στο ενδιάμεσο θα το έχουν πληρώσει οι απλοί άνθρωποι· ούτε οι κυβερνώντες ούτε οι ειδικοί.

Τέλος, για το θέμα τής βιβλιογραφίας: Τι σε κάνει να πιστεύεις ότι δεν έχω πρόσβαση σε βιβλιογραφία κι ότι τα συγκεκριμένα ερωτήματα δεν είναι λίγο-πολύ ρητορικά; :) Διότι έτσι όπως το θέτεις, είναι σαν να πρόκειται για κλεισμένα ζητήματα με οικουμενική συμφωνία των ειδικών (πιο εύκολα θα συμφωνήσουν οι θρησκευτικοί ηγέτες, παρά οι εκπρόσωποι διαφορετικών σχολών τής οικονομίας) — κι απλώς φταίει που δεν έψαξα ακόμη στο Google Scholar.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 14, 2011)

Πάσα ομοιότης με πρόσωπα ή πράγματα της σημερινής πραγματικότητας _να κρίνετε εσείς_ εάν είναι ή όχι συμπτωματική:

Στις 29 Απριλίου 1936 κυρήχτηκε πανκαπνεργατική απεργία με τα εξής αιτήματα:
1. Αύξηση ημερομισθίου σ' όλους τους κλάδους
2. Οριστική εφαρμογή του Νόμου περί Τόγκας [ΣτΖ: Δεν έχει σχέση με την _τόγκα_ "χρέος, φέσι"· ήταν φυτό με το οποίο αρωματιζόταν ο καπνός ΣτΖ#2: Περί τόγκας βλ. http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?11726-τόνγκα&p=149806&viewfull=1#post149806]
3. Εφαρμογή των Κοινωνικών Ασφαλίσεων
4. Δεκάδραχμο επίδομα στους στοιβαδόρους
5. Αύξηση συντάξεων φυματικών και ανίατων καπνεργατών
6. Πλήρης ιατρική περίθαλψη
7. Ίδρυση σανατορίων
8. Συνδικαλιστικές ελευθερίες
9. Συμμετοχή καπνεργατών στη Διοίκηση του ΤΑΚ [ΣτΖ: Ταμείο Ασφάλισης Καπνεργατών· ιδρύθηκε το 1926 κι είναι ο πρόδρομος του σημερινού ΙΚΑ — που το οφείλουμε στους αγώνες των καπνεργατών]
10. Απαγόρευση εμπορικής επεξεργασίας καπνών στο εξωτερικό
11. Αφομοίωση καπνεργατών Παλαιάς και Νέας Ελλάδας
12. Χορήγηση βιβλιαρίων εργασίας στις γυναίκες
13. Χορήγηση επιδομάτων ανεργίας
14. Παροχή φαρμάκων δωρεάν
15. Εργατική στέγη
16. Αποκατάσταση των εξελθόντων εκ του επαγγέλματος καπνεργατών

Σχολιάζει ο Σοφοκλής Χρ. Δοδόπουλος: «*Οπωσδήποτε από την προβολή αυτών των αιτημάτων δεν θα μπορούσε κανείς να σκεφτεί ότι πίσω τους κρύβονταν άλλες και μάλιστα αντεθνικές σκοπιμότητες. Ωστόσο η τότε κυβέρνηση πίστευε ότι η κινητοποίηση των εργατών με σημαία τα παραπάνω αιτήματα υπέκρυπτε αντεθνική δράση που θα μπορούσε να κλονίσει τα θεμέλια του κράτους!*»

Να σημειωθεί ότι η τότε κυβέρνηση Μεταξά (το κόμμα τού Μεταξά είχε πάρει μόλις εφτά έδρες στις εκλογές, αλλά είχε διοριστεί υπουργός στρατιωτικών στη διορισμένη από τον Γεώργιο Β' κυβέρνηση Δεμερτζή, κι ανέλαβε πρωθυπουργός όταν ο Δεμερτζής πέθανε αιφνιδίως έναν μήνα μετά) στέλνει στρατό, χωροφυλακή και στόλο εναντίον των καπνεργατών (Θεσσαλονίκη, 9 Μαΐου 1936, 10 η ώρα το πρωί). Ωστόσο ο στρατός συμπαρατάσσεται γρήγορα με τους απεργούς, οπότε απομένει μόνον η χωροφυλακή για να επιβάλει την τάξη με τον εξής μανταροποιό τρόπο: 12 νεκροί και 280 τραυματίες μέχρι να επέμβουν οι στρατιώτες και να συγκρουστούν με τους χωροφύλακες για να σταματήσουν οι τελευταίοι να χτυπάνε τους διαληλωτές στο ψαχνό και να σκοτώνουν κόσμο! Ακολουθούν κι άλλες διαδηλώσεις (Βόλος 2 Ιουνίου 1936 με δύο νεκρούς και πολλούς τραυματίες, Ανατολική Μακεδονία Ιούλιος 1936), οι οποίες χρησίμευσαν στον Μεταξά ως πρόσχημα για την αναστολή των συνταγματικών ελευθεριών και την επιβολή τής δικτατορίας τής 4ης Αυγούστου 1936.

Αλλά, είπαμε: Όταν αγωνίζεσαι για τα δικαιώματά σου, κλονίζεις τα θεμέλια του κράτους — η ίδια καραμέλα παραμένει επίκαιρη ακόμη και σήμερα.


----------



## Elsa (Feb 14, 2011)

Δεν ξέρω αν και γιατί έδωσα την εντύπωση πως εννοούσα οτι πίσω από όλα αυτά κρύβονται οι ...Ιλουμινάτ(ο)ι  Δηλώνω ευθαρσώς οτι ο Ζαζ με κάλυψε πλήρως! :)


----------



## SBE (Feb 14, 2011)

Λίγα λίγα γιατί μαζεύτηκαν πολλά:



> Με λίγα λόγια: Η σημερινή κατάσταση πρόσφερε την ευκαιρία να σφιχτούν τα λουριά σε κάποιες αγορές, σε θέματα εργατικά, δημοσιονομικά κλπ.



Συμφωνώ, όπως επίσης και ότι η προηγούμενη κατάσταση με την τρομοκρατία, πρόσφερε τη δυνατότητα σε πολλές χώρες να μετατραπούν σε αστυνομικά κράτη για λόγους που τελικά δεν έχω καταλάβει (αλλά αυτό είναι άλλη συζήτηση).



> Κι εκεί λοιπόν που στην αρχή είχαμε μια-δυο χώρες με πρόβλημα, καταλήγουμε να βάζουμε όλη την Ευρώπη σε μια διαδικασία όπου κάθε σκληρό μέτρο λιτότητας επιβάλλεται να γίνεται αποδεκτό απ' τους λαούς στο όνομα της σωτηρίας τής χώρας τους, αλλιώς λογίζονται για εθνικοί προδότες:



Βεβαίως αυτή είναι η μία όψη. Όταν για πολλά χρόνια όλη η Ευρώπη έμπαινε στη διαδικασία της αχαλίνωτης αποκρατικοποίησης (αερομεταφορές, τηλεπικοινωνίες, συγκοινωνία κλπ) δεν φώναζε κανένας αυτό που λες εδώ:


> είναι αυτό που λέει ο λαός «μάθαν ότι γαμιόμαστε...».


Αλλά στην ουσία ήταν το ίδιο, απλά τότε που υπήρχε προσωπικό όφελος για τον ιδιώτη αντί για προσωπική στέρηση δεν φαινόταν το φαινόμενο περίεργο σε κανέναν. 
Πέρσι με την μεγάλη αναμπουμπούλα είχα δει ένα άρθρο σε αμερικανικό έντυπο, δε θυμάμαι λεπτομέρειες, ίσως ήταν στη Λεξιλογία, που χτυπιόταν (κυριολεκτικά) ο αρθρογράφος να ιδιωτικοποιηθούν τα δημόσια νοσοκομεία της Ελλάδας για να ξεπληρωθεί το χρέος, με το επιχείρημα ότι δεν είναι δουλειά του κράτους η υγεία και ότι με συμβάσεις κράτους- ιδιωτικών νοσοκομείων θα λυθούν όλα μας τα προβλήματα. Ο αρθρογράφος ήταν έλληνας και ήταν εργαζόμενος σε κάποια από τις πολλές εταιρείες που πολύ θα ήθελαν τον Ευαγγελισμό κοψοχρονιά. Και τα έλεγε σε αμερικανούς που δεν θα τους φανούν παράξενα όλα αυτά. 



> Τέλος, για το θέμα τής βιβλιογραφίας: Τι σε κάνει να πιστεύεις ότι δεν έχω πρόσβαση σε βιβλιογραφία κι ότι τα συγκεκριμένα ερωτήματα δεν είναι λίγο-πολύ ρητορικά;



Το ότι δεν δήλωσες ότι είναι ρητορικά ερωτήματα. Μην ξεχνάς ότι επικοινωνούμε γραπτώς και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω από το ύφος σου, που δεν το βλέπω, αν περιμένεις απάντηση ή όχι. Το Google Scholar εγώ το έχω σε πολύ μεγάλη εκτίμηση πάντως.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 14, 2011)

SBE said:


> Όταν για πολλά χρόνια όλη η Ευρώπη έμπαινε στη διαδικασία της αχαλίνωτης αποκρατικοποίησης (αερομεταφορές, τηλεπικοινωνίες, συγκοινωνία κλπ) δεν φώναζε κανένας αυτό που λες εδώ:
> 
> 
> Zazula said:
> ...


Απ' όσο θυμάμαι προσωπικά, οι αντιδράσεις στην Ελλάδα για την άκρατη αποκρατικοποίηση ήταν εντονότατες. Και ευρύτερα (δηλ. εκτός Ελλάδας) υπήρχαν ειδικοί (όπως και κοινωνικές ή/και πολιτικές ομάδες) που αντιτίθενταν στην κατεύθυνση αυτή.


----------



## Costas (Feb 15, 2011)

The popular instinct at such moments is either to 'throw the rascals out' or else leave them to do their worst. Neither of these responses bodes well: we don't know how to throw them out and we can no longer afford to let them do their worst. A third response --'overthrow the system!'-- is discredited by its inherent inanity: which bits of which system and in favor of which systemic substitute? In any case, who will do the overthrowing?

Καληνύχτα Μαργαρίτα...


----------



## Zazula (Nov 7, 2012)

Η κουβέντα σχετικά με το εάν και πότε τελικά έπεσε η χούντα συνεχίζεται ακάθεκτη: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...εσε-το-1974-(και-πήρε-μαζί-της-και-την-Κύπρο).


----------



## Earion (Sep 2, 2015)

*Από την «ατιμία του αιώνα», στη «γελοιότητα του αιώνα»

**Οι Ρηγάδες που γνωρίσαμε* παλιά, είχαν ένα ιδιαίτερο προσόν που έκανε τη διαφορά τους απ’ όλους: Όταν οι υπόλοιποι (Κνίτες των Γκουλάκ, Μαοϊκοί των παγετώνων, αντιεξουσιαστές, «αυτόνομοι» κ.λ.π.), εκφράζαμε την πίστη μας σε βεβαιότητες, αυτοί διατύπωναν τη γνώμη τους ή την αμφιβολία τους. Που πάει να πει πως, σε αντίθεση με όλους τους άλλους, ήταν οι μόνοι που δημιουργούσαν πολιτική. Διότι, όπως πολύ αργά καταλάβαμε —κάποιοι δεν το κατάλαβαν ποτέ—, η πολιτική δεν παράγεται από την πίστη, αλλά από τη γνώμη, τη «δόξα». («Έδοξε τη βουλή και τω δήμω»).
*
Και όμως, όσοι *από τους Ρηγάδες πήγαν ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, εκπλήσσουν σήμερα με τη μετάλλαξή τους σε Κνίτες των Γκουλάκ ή Μαοϊκούς των παγετώνων. Για την παλινδρόμησή τους δηλαδή σε προπολιτικές καταστάσεις, οι οποίες επιβίωναν μέχρι πρόσφατα σε σταλινικά μουσεία. Έτσι λοιπόν, βλέπει κανείς ακόμη και αυτά τα άτομα —για τους υπόλοιπους, ούτε λόγος να γίνεται— τα οποία στα νιάτα τους είχαν την ωριμότητα να εκφράζουν για όλα αμφιβολίες, να διατυπώνουν σήμερα μόνον αναπόδεικτες βεβαιότητες. Και όχι μόνον, αλλά να τις εκφέρουν με στερεότυπα και την καινούργια «μη γλώσσα» του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, που δεν είναι πια φορέας νοημάτων, αλλά παραγγελμάτων. Με τη γλώσσα δηλαδή που δεν περιγράφει κάποια πολιτική, αλλά προκαλεί μόνον συναισθήματα, αποκαθαρμένα μάλιστα τόσο από την πραγματικότητα, όσο και από το «μίασμα» του ορθολογισμού.
*
Πρόκειται *για τη «νέα ομιλία» του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, που έχει επιφέρει – σύμφωνα με σχετική επισήμανση του Καστοριάδη πάνω στην σταλινική διάλεκτο – την _«καταστροφή των σημασιών και το ερείπωμα της γλώσσας»_. Όπου, ο προορισμός των λέξεων είναι _«να κάνουν την ομιλία ανεξάρτητη από τη σκέψη»_, έτσι ώστε να «_βγαίνει από το λαρύγγι, χωρίς καμιά συμμετοχή του εγκεφάλου_», όπως περιέγραφε επίσης την σταλινική διάλεκτο ο Όργουελ. Έτσι, στη διάλεκτο του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ η γλώσσα, από όργανο επικοινωνίας μετατράπηκε σε εργαλείο τεχνητής πρόκλησης αντανακλαστικών. Σε *«παυλωφική γλώσσα» *δηλαδή.
*
Η επικράτηση όμως της παυλωφικής γλώσσας*, είχε δραματικές συνέπειες στο περιεχόμενο των ίδιων των λέξεων. Έτσι, όσες λέξεις σχετίζονται άμεσα ή έμμεσα με την πολιτική, άδειασαν από το νόημά τους. Ενδεικτικά, έννοιες όπως: Σοβαρότητα, γελοιότητα, αλήθεια, ψέμα κ.ο.κ., έπαψαν την τελευταία πενταετία να σημαίνουν οτιδήποτε. Αντίθετα, προορίζονται να προκαλούν μόνον τα συναισθήματα, που ορίζουν οι εγχώριοι θεματοφύλακες του σταλινισμού. Αυτό επέφερε και την εξάλειψη της διαφοράς μεταξύ των παλιών αυτών εννοιών. Δηλαδή μεταξύ σοβαρού – γελοίου, αλήθειας – ψέματος κ.ο.κ. Με «όπλο» λοιπόν την εξάλειψη ακόμα και της διαφοράς μεταξύ των αντίθετων εννοιών, πέτυχαν τερατουργήματα. Επιλέγω δύο χαρακτηριστικά:
*
1) **T**ην «ατιμία του αιώνα»*, που προέκυψε από την κατάργηση της διαφοράς* αλήθειας – ψέματος.* Αυτό συνέβη όταν, όσοι συμφώνησαν ότι πρέπει να συμβάλουν στην αντιμετώπιση της κρίσης, δηλαδή όσοι συμπεριφέρθηκαν ως πολίτες, ονομάστηκαν προδότες και «γερμανοτσολιάδες». Οι οποίοι μάλιστα ως «εχθροί», έπρεπε να εξοντωθούν. Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ αντιμετώπισε τους «εχθρούς» αυτούς, όχι με πολιτικά επιχειρήματα, αλλά με «πολεμικά ανακοινωθέντα» ή «εγκληματολογικά δελτία». Και βεβαίως δεν θεωρήθηκαν προδότες επειδή ήταν προδότες, αλλά επειδή αυτό όριζε ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ.

*Αντίθετα, *όσοι —μέλη προνομιούχων λόμπι κυρίως— αρνήθηκαν να συμβάλουν στην αντιμετώπιση της κοινής ανάγκης, ονομάστηκαν πατριώτες. Με συνέπεια να αισθάνονται ένοχοι ως προδότες, όσοι αποδέχονταν να συμμετάσχουν στα κοινά βάρη και αντίθετα, περήφανοι πατριώτες, όσοι αρνούνταν. Γι’ αυτό μιλάμε για την *«ατιμία του αιώνα»*.
*
2) Τη «γελοιότητα του αιώνα».* Αυτή βρίσκει την πηγή της στην εξαιρετική κωμωδία του ελληνικού κινηματογράφου, με τον τίτλο «Ο θησαυρός του μακαρίτη», σε σενάριο και σκηνοθεσία Τσιφόρου. Θυμίζω: Η Γ. Βασιλειάδου, προκειμένου να βρει ενοικιαστές για τα δωμάτια του σπιτιού που κληρονόμησε από τον άντρα της, διέδωσε έντεχνα ότι ο μακαρίτης είχε κρύψει ένα μεγάλο θησαυρό, κάπου μέσα στο σπίτι. Και έτσι τα δωμάτια έγιναν «ανάρπαστα». Αμέσως όμως οι ενοικιαστές, με πρωταγωνιστή τον Αυλωνίτη, άρχισαν την κατεδάφιση των δωματίων, για να ανακαλύψουν τον «θησαυρό του μακαρίτη»!
*
Το «Πρόγραμμα Θεσσαλονίκης»* του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, με παροχές 12 δις ευρώ ενώ αυτά δεν υπήρχαν, ούτε φαίνονταν πουθενά, σήμαινε το εξής: Ότι πρόσφεραν στους ψηφοφόρους ως δέλεαρ, κάποιο κρυμμένο θησαυρό. Που πάει να πει πως το προεκλογικό πρόγραμμα του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, ήταν αντιγραφή του σεναρίου της ταινίας «Ο θησαυρός του μακαρίτη». Και μάλιστα επιτυχημένη. Διότι, ο μύθος του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ περί κρυμμένου θησαυρού έφερε ψήφους, όπως και στην ταινία, ο αντίστοιχος μύθος έφερε ενοικιαστές.
*
Η κατάργηση όμως της διαφοράς* σοβαρότητας–γελοιότητας είναι αυτή που έφερε τη «γελοιότητα του αιώνα». Διότι οι «αθεόφοβοι», μόλις έγιναν κυβέρνηση, συμπεριφέρθηκαν ως κανονικός θίασος και έπαιξαν το σενάριο της κωμωδίας μέχρι τέλους. Έτσι επιδόθηκαν στην γενική κατεδάφιση της χώρας, αναζητώντας στα ερείπιά της το θησαυρό. Η μόνη διαφορά με τους ενοικιαστές του σπιτιού της Βασιλειάδου, είναι το γεγονός ότι οι τελευταίοι επανακατασκεύασαν ό,τι γκρέμισαν. Ενώ ο δικός μας θίασος άφησε πίσω του τα ερείπια της χώρας.
*
Και για μία ακόμη φορά*, η πραγματικότητα προχώρησε πέρα από το από σενάριο της κωμωδίας. Θυμίζω ότι το μέντιουμ στο σενάριο της ταινίας —είχαμε και τέτοιο— τέλειωσε το ρόλο του για την αναζήτηση του θησαυρού, με το πέρας των κατεδαφίσεων των δωματίων. Ενώ τα «μέντιουμ» της δικής μας κωμωδίας, συνεχίζουν την αναζήτηση του κρυμμένου θησαυρού και μετά το πέρας της κατεδάφισης της χώρας. Είναι οι «σταλινικοί των σπηλαίων», που συγκροτούν την ομάδα Λαφαζάνη. Οι οποίοι, παρά την αποτυχία να εντοπιστεί ο θησαυρός στα ερείπια που προέκυψαν από την κατεδάφιση της χώρας ή ακολούθως στο νομισματοκοπείο, επιμένουν ότι υπάρχει κρυμμένος θησαυρός. Δηλώνουν μάλιστα ότι επί τέλους τον ανακάλυψαν, μακριά από το ευρώ και τη Δύση. Θαμμένο με τη μορφή της δραχμής, κάπου στην Ανατολή. Εκεί δηλαδή όπου «φύεται» μόνο _«χολέρα και θρησκεία» _(Κ. Μαρξ).

Κώστας Κούρκουλος


----------



## nickel (Sep 3, 2015)

Μια γλωσσική παρατήρηση μόνο: το επίθετο από τον Παβλόφ (ή Πάβλοφ) είναι πια *παβλοφικός*.


----------



## pidyo (Sep 3, 2015)

Και μια γλωσσική / νοηματική παρατήρηση: 

Η _δόξα _της βουλής και του δήμου δεν είναι η γνώμη· είναι η γνώμη που έχει οδηγήσει σε (δεσμευτική) απόφαση, το πέρασμα από τα λόγια στην πράξη. Οπότε το παράλληλο του αρθρογράφου είναι άκυρο στο σημείο αυτό.


----------

